# Monoprice 3d creator



## wildchild22

What do you think of this box

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


It seems like the 3d converter built onto samsungs. Probably a clone of

this.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/08/v...o-3d-hands-on/


----------



## Bill

Those conversions are not the same as real time full resolution 2d to 3d conversion like all sets that have it built in do. For $99 dollars it might be worth it though, if your set doesn't already do it.


----------



## Skiiermike

Are any of the 2d to 3d conversions any good? Of course I'm not expecting it to be as good as something shot in 3d. If they keep it interesting, for 99 bucks I'll pick this up to use with my VIP theatre.


----------



## Bill

The LG passive sets conversion is good.


----------



## mkoss

Well whose going to be the guinea pig?


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20525208
> 
> 
> Well whose going to be the guinea pig?



I think Monoprice should send us out a sample to test drive.


----------



## cybereality

Automatic conversion is garbage. Even Hollywood movies with dozens of professional artists meticulously converting each frame by hand for months, can barely do a decent job. What makes you think some magic black-box is going to do better in real-time?


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybereality* /forum/post/20528779
> 
> 
> Automatic conversion is garbage. Even Hollywood movies with dozens of professional artists meticulously converting each frame by hand for months, can barely do a decent job. What makes you think some magic black-box is going to do better in real-time?



Don't burst our bubble. Next you will be telling us that girls are not really sugar and spice and all that is nice.


----------



## derek

Will be interesting to see how effective the monoprice unit is (limited to 720p 3d output formats) and hopefully can at least stand it's own with the built-in conversion functions of the 3D flat panels. At $99 it severely undercuts the other real-time consumer pieces ( http://www.videoefx.com/ & www.3D-Bee.com ) which are forthcoming. One novel feature is that the monoprice HD3D (wonder if it uses AMD HD3D technology?) will output anaglyph red/cyan! Sure it's quite cheesy but all the 2D display folks can now re-live the 50s 3d craze with any movie/source.


----------



## Waltm

Interesting that one of the output formats is listed as "Chequer Board Encoding ( Left-Blue / Right-Red )". Is this checkerboard, anaglyph, or some sort of hybrid?


----------



## Monoprice_01

Hey guys,


John here, I was actually able to see this 3D creator in action and it does a fairly decent job. Of course not exactly a true replacement, but if you're wanting to get 3D on the cheap, I think it's a great choice.


If you guys have any questions for it, I can certainly obtain the answers and will give you guys updates. Thanks!


John Lingo

Tech Support

Monoprice.com


----------



## Bill

Can it be used with a 2D TV? What kind of glasses and emitter does it need/use?


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/20586362
> 
> 
> Can it be used with a 2D TV...



No.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20586597
> 
> 
> No.



Your no needs to be qualified. It can't be used with shutter glasses but with Red/Cayan glasses o a 2D TV according to ad.


----------



## Brian Hampton

Exactly. It outputs anaglyph which can be displayed on a non 3d tv


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20586690
> 
> 
> Your no needs to be qualified. It can't be used with shutter glasses but with Red/Cayan glasses o a 2D TV according to ad.



Sorry, but I guess I didn't consider the poster might be asking about 1950's anaglyph tech (does anyone really sit at home and watch this







). In that case yes but what is the emitter he is asking about?










EDIT: after reading product description anaglyph is promoted as one of the main features. Strange but I guess it is to give a (bad) tast of 3D to anyone. Even stranger that it doesn't come with anaglyph glasses. I guess you have to cut them off the back of a cereal box.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20587107
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I guess I didn't consider the poster might be asking about 1950's anaglyph tech (does anyone really sit at home and watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). In that case yes but what is the emitter he is asking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: after reading product description anaglyph is promoted as one of the main features. Strange but I guess it is to give a (bad) tast of 3D to anyone. Even stranger that it doesn't come with anaglyph glasses. I guess you have to cut them off the back of a cereal box.



isn't infitec a modern version of anaglyph? one thing anaglyph has going for it is simplicity compared to what is available today. I found the one Coriline movie quite good as an anaglyph movie.


----------



## Brian Hampton

Looks like it comes with 2 pairs of anaglyph glasses and they are plastic similar to sunglasses not the paper.


That said... I find the paper glasses reduce brightness less. iparty chain stores sell paper anaglyph glasses for $0.99 if you ever need some.


And... I, personally, never want to see anaglyph again.


Of course,... This outputs with other options like frame packed and side by side so if you don't "need" the anaglyph it has other options.


-Brian


----------



## Ronomy

If you are color blind its fine! I don't care for the 2 color 3D.


----------



## mkoss

Has anyone seen Dolby 3D? this is purported to be super analglyph.


----------



## John Bakers

yes, this is a software that uses 2D to anaglyph red-cyan conversion that I came across in 3D Video Converter also. I use this software for my home theater, because it's good and rather cheap. But anyway, Monoprice is also very good option.


----------



## mkoss

Quote:

Originally Posted by *John Bakers* 
yes, this is a software that uses 2D to anaglyph red-cyan conversion that I came across in 3D Video Converter also. I use this software for my home theater, because it's good and rather cheap. But anyway, Monoprice is also very good option.
How long does it take to render a movie? Also have you auditioned the Monoprice unit?


----------



## lvman1080

Could this be used with DirecTV and/or Blu-Ray player?


----------



## Steve P.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *William* 
Sorry, but I guess I didn't consider the poster might be asking about 1950's anaglyph tech (does anyone really sit at home and watch this







).D
Anaglyph wasn't used in the 1950's 3-D movies, they were projected using polarized light and glasses in theaters. We did however, watch bad anaglyph conversions of some of these on TV in the 1980s....


----------



## hendrix09

Does anybody know if this box would work as a cheaper alternative to the 3d-xl or one of the VIP products if all I wanted to do was watch side-by-side MKV files on my optoma gt700 through a media player (WDTV live)??


Am I being clear enough? I hope


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hendrix09* /forum/post/20616779
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if this box would work as a cheaper alternative to the 3d-xl or one of the VIP products if all I wanted to do was watch side-by-side MKV files on my optoma gt700 through a media player (WDTV live)??
> 
> 
> Am I being clear enough? I hope



This converts 2D into 3D. Then you need a 3D TV or the VIP or 3D-xl to convert it so a 3D ready TV will display it.


----------



## Bill

Let me know when it does 1080.


----------



## Ronomy

I might get one of these so I can calibrate while in 3D on my projector!


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20617145
> 
> 
> I might get one of these so I can calibrate while in 3D on my projector!



I've been toying with getting one out of curiosity.


----------



## Trek Doctor

I've had this unit for a few days and have played with various configurations, including incorporating the VIP Theatre downstream from the Creator using its SBS 3D mode. With the hardware listed in my sig, I've seen respectable 3D results from several 2D animated features (Ice Age 3, Toy Story 2) using the mid-range setting for L-R image disparity. Live action video/film results are a bit more problematic, as the algorithm employed by the Creator generally follows the rule that any object appearing high or low vertically in the frame is placed forward of the major visual plane (aka, the plane of the screen), while objects occupying the center third of the screen appear to be either in-plane or slightly behind the plane of the screen.


While I agree with previous posts that no chipset can produce the dramatic results of an Avatar or HTTYD properly displayed, for less than the cost of 3 mediocre 3D films, with a bit of tweaking, you can enjoy a larger library of 3D movies utilizing your existing titles.


Until Hollywood, et. al. provides "true" 3D en mas, this unit and others like it will offer a reasonable facsimile, and allow those of us fortunate enough to have 3D hardware to expand our meager libraries of 3D software at minimal cost.


----------



## Ronomy

Sweet! I think I'll order one!


Its in the mail! I mainly want it to calibrate in 3D using a standard 2D calibration disc but if it works well enough I will use it for movies that work with it.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20631833
> 
> 
> Sweet! I think I'll order one!
> 
> 
> Its in the mail! I mainly want it to calibrate in 3D using a standard 2D calibration disc but if it works well enough I will use it for movies that work with it.



I ordered one as well. Now that I'm hooked to 3D I want everything in 3D


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered one as well. Now that I'm hooked to 3D I want everything in 3D



I don't want to wear the glasses unless it's native 3d. Even certain blus that were not originally 3d like shrek don't seem worth to playback in 3d to me.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20633493
> 
> 
> I ordered one as well. Now that I'm hooked to 3D I want everything in 3D



I know its all new for my home theater but I bet to will wear off in time. I may not even care for what this convert does but I'll be able to color calibrate with the glasses on.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20633955
> 
> 
> I know its all new for my home theater but I bet to will wear off in time. I may not even care for what this convert does but I'll be able to color calibrate with the glasses on.



This is supposed to be the same as the 2D to 3D converter in the Samsung. I work with a guy who has the Samsung and says while it doesn't do anything to pop out but adds depth to scenes and is descent in adding another dimension to viewing 2D source material. he also does video processor work and says they have lots of trouble going from HDMI to DVI interfaces with colorspace issues.


----------



## leadergoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/20586362
> 
> 
> Can it be used with a 2D TV? What kind of glasses and emitter does it need/use?



i think no


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leadergoo* /forum/post/20635891
> 
> 
> i think no



Think Again.


Again in this thread.... Yes, it's designed to be used with both 3D and non 3D tvs.



It can make anaglyph 3D for non 3D TV's. It even comes with the anaglyph glasses.


Do you see all the buttons for 2DTV on the remote?











-Brian


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Will this device convert 3D to 3D Checkerboard to make it compatible with 3D ready DLP HDTVs?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geaux Tigers* /forum/post/20639204
> 
> 
> Will this device convert 3D to 3D Checkerboard to make it compatible with 3D ready DLP HDTVs?



Don't think so...Its only for converting 2D to 3D. I am using the VIP 3D Theatre for what you want. I should have one of these 2D to 3D converters either today or tomorrow and will post back on how it works.


Update: It appears if you have DLP link shutter glasses this device will decode 2D and 3D for use with a 3D ready DLP projector! Wow! This is a cheap means to get 3D. I like my RF glasses and VIP Theater but the price difference is substantial. I don't have DLP link glasses to try it.


Also the manual says it might have problems with 24p 3D sources so maybe not a good all in one option if anyone is thinking of using it to do it all.


----------



## Raul GS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hendrix09* /forum/post/20616779
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if this box would work as a cheaper alternative to the 3d-xl or one of the VIP products if all I wanted to do was watch side-by-side MKV files on my optoma gt700 through a media player





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20616828
> 
> 
> ... you need a 3D TV or the VIP or 3D-xl to convert it so a 3D ready TV will display it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20640845
> 
> 
> Update: It appears if you have DLP link shutter glasses this device will decode 2D and 3D for use with a 3D ready DLP projector! Wow! This is a cheap means to get 3D. I like my RF glasses and VIP Theater but the price difference is substantial. I don't have DLP link glasses to try it.



Just to clarify Ronomy, are you now stating that this unit can do what a VIP or 3D-xl can do if one uses 3D ready DLP FP (e.g. Acer 5360) as a "display"?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ronomy* 
Don't think so...Its only for converting 2D to 3D. I am using the VIP 3D Theatre for what you want. I should have one of these 2D to 3D converters either today or tomorrow and will post back on how it works.


Update: It appears if you have DLP link shutter glasses this device will decode 2D and 3D for use with a 3D ready DLP projector! Wow! This is a cheap means to get 3D. I like my RF glasses and VIP Theater but the price difference is substantial. I don't have DLP link glasses to try it.


Also the manual says it might have problems with 24p 3D sources so maybe not a good all in one option if anyone is thinking of using it to do it all.
To clarify are you saying that this will convert 3D to 3D Checkerboard for 3D ready DLP HDTVs like a Mitsubishi 3DA-1 will?


----------



## Ronomy

Last night I couldn't get it to pass 3D on bluray. I had to remove it from the circuit.


It does a very good job converting 2D to 3D SBS but I will have to leave it disconnected because its unusable with 3D on bluray with my VIP downstream. I don't have DLP link glasses so can't say if it will work by itself. The fact it doesn't work with 3D on bluray sucks.


Just checked the manual and confirmed it will only work with SBS 3D format. I wish it would at least bypass frame packed 3D on bluray but it doesn't.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20645051
> 
> 
> Last night I couldn't get it to pass 3D on bluray. I had to remove it from the circuit.
> 
> 
> It does a very good job converting 2D to 3D SBS but I will have to leave it disconnected because its unusable with 3D on bluray with my VIP downstream. I don't have DLP link glasses so can't say if it will work by itself. The fact it doesn't work with 3D on bluray sucks.
> 
> 
> Just checked the manual and confirmed it will only work with SBS 3D format. I wish it would at least bypass frame packed 3D on bluray but it doesn't.



If it is supposed to work with DLP what is used as the source? Also what did you use besides BR3D as a source? Incidently can get expand 102's at BJ's if your a member. If they don't work out can always return them.


----------



## RonF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derek* /forum/post/20533293
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see how effective the monoprice unit is (limited to 720p 3d output formats) and hopefully can at least stand it's own with the built-in conversion functions of the 3D flat panels. At $99 it severely undercuts the other real-time consumer pieces ( http://www.videoefx.com/ & www.3D-Bee.com) which are forthcoming.



So VideoEFX box has now changed to 3D-Bee in name with a different / better look to the box at least. Name kind of questionable still but graphics & design on new web site remain not very cool. I'm sure the product is much better than site design from several reports I've read and long response from sales or marketing person after CES. Have been waiting on this one to show up.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20645439
> 
> 
> If it is supposed to work with DLP what is used as the source? Also what did you use besides BR3D as a source? Incidently can get expand 102's at BJ's if your a member. If they don't work out can always return them.



It will process only 3d SBS and output frame sequential to a DLP link setup. It will also do the same for 2D to 3D conversion.


If you have a VIP it will convert 2D to SBS format that the VIP picks up on and converts to frame sequential. Frame packed on 3D blurays will not pass through it even in bypass which sucks. I can't leave it in my setup and use bypass.


I could maybe put it between my Directv receiver and Duo to process 2D but if i want to watch over under ESPN it will probably not pass any video in bypass mode. so right now I don't see a place I can put this in my setup other than plug it in when i want to watch a show that is 2D in 3D. Pain in the butt if you ask me.


I wish it would pass 3D Bluray because it does a fine job converting 2D to 3D.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20645475
> 
> 
> It will process only 3d SBS and output frame sequential to a DLP link setup. It will also do the same for 2D to 3D conversion.
> 
> 
> If you have a VIP it will convert 2D to SBS format that the VIP picks up on and converts to frame sequential. Frame packed on 3D blurays will not pass through it even in bypass which sucks. I can't leave it in my setup and use bypass.
> 
> 
> I could maybe put it between my Directv receiver and Duo to process 2D but if i want to watch over under ESPN it will probably not pass any video in bypass mode. so right now I don't see a place I can put this in my setup other than plug it in when i want to watch a show that is 2D in 3D. Pain in the butt if you ask me.
> 
> 
> I wish it would pass 3D Bluray because it does a fine job converting 2D to 3D.



Does it convert 2D to frame sequential? I also thought it had pass through function


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20645533
> 
> 
> Does it convert 2D to frame sequential? I also thought it had pass through function



It has pass through but it will not pass through 3D formats to the VIP other than 2D converted to SBS. If it outputs frame sequential the VIp doesn't know what to do with it so no signal posted on the projector. If I take the VIP out of the circuit it would probably work with the projector set to DLP link using DLP link shutter glasses but I use a VIP for that.


Still it can't be used with frame packed 3D Bluray. Are there any blurays in SBS? It says in the manual it will not work with 24p and that may be the problem.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20645583
> 
> 
> It has pass through but it will not pass through 3D formats to the VIP other than 2D converted to SBS. If it outputs frame sequential the VIp doesn't know what to do with it so no signal posted on the projector. If I take the VIP out of the circuit it would probably work with the projector set to DLP link using DLP link shutter glasses but I use a VIP for that.
> 
> 
> Still it can't be used with frame packed 3D Bluray. Are there any blurays in SBS? It says in the manual it will not work with 24p and that may be the problem.



Looks Like my unit is out for delivery today along with my new HDMI switcher.

I may get the DLP link glasses from Amazon since I have money earned back on my credit card. Need to rsearchbest for the money. BJ's was charging me shipping and tax not a good deal.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20645634
> 
> 
> Looks Like my unit is out for delivery today along with my new HDMI switcher.
> 
> I may get the DLP link glasses from Amazon since I have money earned back on my credit card. Need to rsearchbest for the money. BJ's was charging me shipping and tax not a good deal.



Let me know how i works out for you! I have an HDMi splitter and a Monoprice switcher. I might try connecting the switcher to my H5360 then connect my VIP to one input and the 2D to 3D converter to the other. Then use the splitter on the output of my Duo to feed both the VIP and Monoprice converter separately. Not sure how the Duo will handle that though.


----------



## mkoss

Forgot to mention no BR in SBS that I'm aware of, just Anaglyph red/cayan or magenta/green. Since I have this unit coming I watched a BR Anaglyph last night.

Now don't laugh but it was Hanna Montana Concert. Suffered through the music but the 3D was pretty spectacular with no ghosting just the color issues with glasses although not that bad. But no battery issues or adjustments or flicker.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20645679
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention no BR in SBS that I'm aware of, just Anaglyph red/cayan or magenta/green. Since I have this unit coming I watched a BR Anaglyph last night.
> 
> Now don't laugh but it was Hanna Montana Concert. Suffered through the music but the 3D was pretty spectacular with no ghosting just the color issues with glasses although not that bad. But no battery issues or adjustments or flicker.



I have Journey to the center of the Earth in anaglyph and its not bad but i hate the two color system. 3D will full color is awesome. I watched How to Train your Dragon last night in 3D. WOW! Awesome 3D!


Blacks could be better although using the bright mode on the Acer gave the dark images a lot more punch. Bright images were not as good as using Movie mode though. Sharpness is not an issue with a 30 degree viewing angle. 720p looks fine at this distance.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20645712
> 
> 
> I have Journey to the center of the Earth in anaglyph and its not bad but i hate the two color system. 3D will full color is awesome. I watched How to Train your Dragon last night in 3D. WOW! Awesome 3D!
> 
> 
> Blacks could be better although using the bright mode on the Acer gave the dark images a lot more punch. Bright images were not as good as using Movie mode though. Sharpness is not an issue with a 30 degree viewing angle. 720p looks fine at this distance.



I have silver screens so they aid contrast and blacks. Incidently the journey anaglyph 3D is not as good in my opinion as the the Hanna Montana one once you get past the music. There's a scene where they release the confetti that is something else near the end. Beware though screaming little kids. it's intersting you said it does a descent job of 2D to 3D conversion.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20645803
> 
> 
> I have silver screens so they aid contrast and blacks. Incidently the journey anaglyph 3D is not as good in my opinion as the the Hanna Montana one once you get past the music. There's a scene where they release the confetti that is something else near the end. Beware though screaming little kids. it's intersting you said it does a descent job of 2D to 3D conversion.



Commercials even looked great! LOL


Journey was good under ground and falling down the lava tube.


I still need to try anaglyph with the converter on my JVC RS1. Maybe installing it between my Directv Receiver and Duo will be the best place for this.


Ow also it needs to be fed either 1080p or 720p. It will not work in 3D with a 1080i signal. It must be 720p/60 or 1080p/60! 50hz works too!


----------



## mkoss

the new toys just arrived. Will post my findings. Researching DLP link glasses to try with it.


----------



## mkoss

Vuzix has some titles although not blue ray that are side by side although somewhat expensive.


----------



## mkoss

Also check out this site:

http://www.3dsbs.com/3d-sbs-movies/


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20646127
> 
> 
> Also check out this site:
> 
> http://www.3dsbs.com/3d-sbs-movies/



Wow that site looks interesting!


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20646463
> 
> 
> Wow that site looks interesting!



I wonder what the catch is. They claim free downloads.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20646573
> 
> 
> I wonder what the catch is. They claim free downloads.



Yeah I just ordered a new Avatar 3D BD off Ebay. I can't wait until March next year to buy one.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20645940
> 
> 
> the new toys just arrived. Will post my findings. Researching DLP link glasses to try with it.



Well! What do you think of the converter?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20648203
> 
> 
> Well! What do you think of the converter?



I didn't get to play with it last night. Watched Coriline another BR anaglph magenta/green movie. 3D is very good. It was too late to try. I Will try to run the 2D through it tonight to see how it fairs in conversion. I don't have the theater that handles side by side so I will need to do anaglph since I don't have DLP glasses. Not sure which ones to get yet.


----------



## mkoss

Forgot to mention. That site for side by side, once the download manager is installed it is charging for the service not the movies. Need to research more.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20648241
> 
> 
> I didn't get to play with it last night. Watched Coriline another BR anaglph magenta/green movie. 3D is very good. It was too late to try. I Will try to run the 2D through it tonight to see how it fairs in conversion. I don't have the theater that handles side by side so I will need to do anaglph since I don't have DLP glasses. Not sure which ones to get yet.



I think the VIP dlp link glasses are cheap enough and don't tint the image any. Bummer you didn't get the Theater unit but in this case I have to keep it disconnected anyway. Not sure yet how or where I will install this converter. I thnk it may be best connected directly to the projector and use DLP link glasses so you can use frame sequential output instead of side by side.


----------



## action_jackson

Listed input signal types are: 2D, 3DTV, 3D DLP


Listed output signal types are: Pass-through, 3D Red/Cyan, 3D Side-by-Side, 3D Frame Sequential.


The affordable 3D DLP projectors currently use the 3D frame sequential format.


Will this device allow for input of 3DTV from Directv, which is side-by-side, to be ouput in the frame sequential format?


Will this accept any of the frame packing 3DTV formats output by the PS3, and output them in frame sequential? I believe these are 1080p 24hz for movies, and 720p 60hz for games.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20648291
> 
> 
> I think the VIP dlp link glasses are cheap enough and don't tint the image any. Bummer you didn't get the Theater unit but in this case I have to keep it disconnected anyway. Not sure yet how or where I will install this converter. I thnk it may be best connected directly to the projector and use DLP link glasses so you can use frame sequential output instead of side by side.



I found a pair that got good reviews for 52 bucks on Amazon. I have so many things on my plate to try:

1. Check out the 2D to 3D converter

2. Check out the new HDMI switcher

3. Try out the HDFury on Cable box to make sure it works. Bought a power connector and placed on old blacberry charger I took the connector off for the Displayer

4. See if my HDFury2 will allow me to go in through component and bypass the scaler for use with HD7100 and the TX-100. It's a HDCP compliant HDMI to RGB/component converter with up to 1080p resolution.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *action_jackson* /forum/post/20648834
> 
> 
> Listed input signal types are: 2D, 3DTV, 3D DLP
> 
> 
> Listed output signal types are: Pass-through, 3D Red/Cyan, 3D Side-by-Side, 3D Frame Sequential.
> 
> 
> The affordable 3D DLP projectors currently use the 3D frame sequential format.
> 
> 
> Will this device allow for input of 3DTV from Directv, which is side-by-side, to be ouput in the frame sequential format?
> 
> 
> Will this accept any of the frame packing 3DTV formats output by the PS3, and output them in frame sequential? I believe these are 1080p 24hz for movies, and 720p 60hz for games.



It might work with DLP link and projectors that have a VESA emitter output. When I said it wouldn't work with frame pack it may have been output frame seqential that the VIP wouldn't pass. The manual says it may not work with 24p 3D frame pack from a 3D bluray player. Yet is shows that as a valid setup. It contradicts itself.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20648919
> 
> 
> It might work with DLP link and projectors that have a VESA emitter output. When I said it wouldn't work with frame pack it may have been output frame seqential that the VIP wouldn't pass. The manual says it may not work with 24p 3D frame pack from a 3D bluray player. Yet is shows that as a valid setup. It contradicts itself.



According to what I have seen in the manual that if you supply it side by side

720p/1080p 50/60 hz it will work. I did not find any indication of of inputting frame packed.


----------



## action_jackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20648991
> 
> 
> According to what I have seen in the manual that if you supply it side by side
> 
> 720p/1080p 50/60 hz it will work. I did not find any indication of of inputting frame packed.



So it should work with DTV broadcast 3D, but not PS3 or blu-ray, correct?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *action_jackson* /forum/post/20649131
> 
> 
> So it should work with DTV broadcast 3D, but not PS3 or blu-ray, correct?



As long as it is side by side half


----------



## Ronomy

That's why I asked if there were SBS Blurays cause they show it working with a bluray player yet they say may not work with 24p.


----------



## Ronomy

I should try connecting it directy to my Acer and find out if I get a double image with blurays. I don't have dlp link glasses but a double image would confirm if it works or not.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20649335
> 
> 
> I should try connecting it directy to my Acer and find out if I get a double image with blurays. I don't have dlp link glasses but a double image would confirm if it works or not.



I ordered my dlp link glasses from Amazon. I had 4700 points to use =47 dollars so they only cost me 10 bucks. I'm setup to play around tonight. I'm terying to find out how I can use downloads from 3DSBS site. If I can get them into a file my media player can use I should be able to stream them to this converter. I don't want to waste money although they have a nominal 10 dollar charge for a month which is not much. Although when their screen appears it doesn't look like I can proceed because I get the hour glass.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20649543
> 
> 
> I ordered my dlp link glasses from Amazon. I had 4700 points to use =47 dollars so they only cost me 10 bucks. I'm setup to play around tonight. I'm terying to find out how I can use downloads from 3DSBS site. If I can get them into a file my media player can use I should be able to stream them to this converter. I don't want to waste money although they have a nominal 10 dollar charge for a month which is not much. Although when their screen appears it doesn't look like I can proceed because I get the hour glass.



I don't want to spend money on DLP link glasses. I love the RF glasses and contast is very good in most scenes. Dlp link will be washed out. The darkest scenes could be better even with the RF glasses. They would be worse with DLP link. I am used to an RS1 so blacks are pretty black in 2D especially with my long throw setup. Other than that the Acer looks great. Colors are much better than an RS1 before calibrating with my Duo. Acer isn't far off with color out of the box. My Duo makes it thow a nice image in 2D.


----------



## Ronomy

Confirmed...does not work with frame pack from blurays. It will process SBS and convert 2D to 3D. It will output frame sequential for dlp link or SBS for us VIP owners.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20650557
> 
> 
> Confirmed...does not work with frame pack from blurays. It will process SBS and convert 2D to 3D. It will output frame sequential for dlp link or SBS for us VIP owners.



I didn't try 3D BR but checked out the 2D to 3D anaglyph in which I thought it did a respectable job. Sometimes depending on scene colors was not easy on the eyes but I think using DLP Link might work out better. Looked like it did pass through fine. Would love to get some side by side source material.

Did see it created for side by side and double image for DLP.


----------



## Ronomy

Yup! Same here but it doesn't bypass frame pack so I have to remove it from the signal path to the projector.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20651212
> 
> 
> Yup! Same here but it doesn't bypass frame pack so I have to remove it from the signal path to the projector.



Check out a comment I left on the JVC thread.


----------



## RonF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20651324
> 
> 
> Check out a comment I left on the JVC thread.



Might be good to post a link to it if you want someone to find it. Which JVC thread? I _did_ look at last pages of RS40 and 50 posts but no luck....


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonF* /forum/post/20651437
> 
> 
> Might be good to post a link to it if you want someone to find it. Which JVC thread? I _did_ look at last pages of RS40 and 50 posts but no luck....



This topic


A call to all JVC users wishing to use the VIP 3D Theatre device


----------



## HTFAN007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20650557
> 
> 
> Confirmed...does not work with frame pack from blurays. It will process SBS and convert 2D to 3D. It will output frame sequential for dlp link or SBS for us VIP owners.



Forgetting 3D Blu-Rays for a minute, Have you tried taking the VIP out of the equation and letting the converter use a 2D or a 3D SBS *input* and go directly to a 3D ready projector using 3D frame sequential DLP mode as the *output*?? If this works then there is no need for a VIP or 3dxl if all you want to do is 2D conversion and access the 3D SBS channels from Directv or other SBS sources..


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* /forum/post/20651849
> 
> 
> Forgetting 3D Blu-Rays for a minute, Have you tried taking the VIP out of the equation and letting the converter use a 2D or a 3D SBS *input* and go directly to a 3D ready projector using 3D frame sequential DLP mode as the *output*?? If this works then there is no need for a VIP or 3dxl if all you want to do is 2D conversion and access the 3D SBS channels from Directv or other SBS sources..



I'm going to try this once I get my DLP Link glasses. It does a descent job using the red/cayan option for 2D conversion. trying to get side by side source material other than cable requires some research. 3DSBS.com advertises available side by side material but not sure how to get the downloads and get them compiled to stream to the unit.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* /forum/post/20651849
> 
> 
> Forgetting 3D Blu-Rays for a minute, Have you tried taking the VIP out of the equation and letting the converter use a 2D or a 3D SBS *input* and go directly to a 3D ready projector using 3D frame sequential DLP mode as the *output*?? If this works then there is no need for a VIP or 3dxl if all you want to do is 2D conversion and access the 3D SBS channels from Directv or other SBS sources..



I did try this last night! If you have DLP link or a projector with an emitter output you can watch 2D converted to 3D and SBS 3D output as frame sequential. You just can't us it with Bluray movies.


----------



## HTFAN007

If anyone has got this working on 2D to 3D conversion would you care to comment on the quality of the conversion? (I know, I know, I am not expecting "Alice in Wonderland" 3D quality conversion but in general is this device worth having?)


What 2D material (movies) seems to work best here? Name those movies that look interesting being converted.


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* 
If anyone has got this working on 2D to 3D conversion would you care to comment on the quality of the conversion? (I know, I know, I am not expecting "Alice in Wonderland" 3D quality conversion but in general is this device worth having?)


What 2D material (movies) seems to work best here? Name those movies that look interesting being converted.
I only watched some TV with it and the 3D effect was very good. A lot of depth. However because it doesn't pass frame pack on Blurays I had to remove it so I don't plan to use it except for when I run a calibration I can use 2D test screens while in 3D mode.


----------



## mkoss

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* 
If anyone has got this working on 2D to 3D conversion would you care to comment on the quality of the conversion? (I know, I know, I am not expecting "Alice in Wonderland" 3D quality conversion but in general is this device worth having?)


What 2D material (movies) seems to work best here? Name those movies that look interesting being converted.
I ran it on Coriline, since I have the 3D anaglyph oh the movie. I did the red/cayan 2D to 3D mode and thought it did a descent job of adding depth to the scenes. I Think it will even be better once I get my DLP glasses. it can do side by side half which I'm trying to find material for. Since I only have the VIP Displayer this gives me access to this form of 3D. I'm glad I purchased it so far. Still need to use it more.


----------



## HTFAN007

*MKOSS and RONOMY*:


Now that you have had a few days with the converter do you have any additional comments (good or bad) on the 2D to 3D Monoprice converter??


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* /forum/post/20668427
> 
> *MKOSS and RONOMY*:
> 
> 
> Now that you have had a few days with the converter do you have any additional comments (good or bad) on the 2D to 3D Monoprice converter??



I have not used it since i tried it. It will not pass Bluray 3D so I had to remove it. I only wanted it for 2D to 3D conversion but I have no easy way to leave it in my system so that I can watch 3D bluray. I have a VIP Theatre and that does everything except 2D to 3D conversion. I will probably only use the Monoprice converter to run a grey scale cal with the glasses and leave it disconnected. Sorry! Mkoss is getting DLP link glasses so he should be able to tell you how it works soon.


Ron


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* /forum/post/20668427
> 
> *MKOSS and RONOMY*:
> 
> 
> Now that you have had a few days with the converter do you have any additional comments (good or bad) on the 2D to 3D Monoprice converter??



I got the DLP glasses and will try some 2D to 3D this weekend and report on it. What I'm really interested in is getting some side by side 3D source material. I may subscribe to cable to get it.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* /forum/post/20668427
> 
> *MKOSS and RONOMY*:
> 
> 
> Now that you have had a few days with the converter do you have any additional comments (good or bad) on the 2D to 3D Monoprice converter??



I thought I had a new version of Coriline which is 3D BR but it's the same movie as the anaglyph movie which I thought had good 3D. The 3D BR was even better using the 3D DLP Acer H5630. Now that I have my DLP glasses I decided to compare using the 2D to 3D DLP and was actually quite surprised at how good it is. I thought the anaglyph 2D to 3D was descent but this was much better. What a bargain at less than 100 dollars. I didn't watch the whole movie again which is quite long but can't wait to get my hands on some side by side material.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20676251
> 
> 
> I thought I had a new version of Coriline which is 3D BR but it's the same movie as the anaglyph movie which I thought had good 3D. The 3D BR was even better using the 3D DLP Acer H5630. Now that I have my DLP glasses I decided to compare using the 2D to 3D DLP and was actually quite surprised at how good it is. I thought the anaglyph 2D to 3D was descent but this was much better. What a bargain at less than 100 dollars. I didn't watch the whole movie again which is quite long but can't wait to get my hands on some side by side material.



Did you say you watched a 3D bluray with the Monoprice converter using DLP link glasses?


Also how did the contrast look with DLP link turned on compared to the VIP and external emitter?


Did the dlp link glasses change the color temp or show a green cast on the image?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20676340
> 
> 
> Did you say you watched a 3D bluray with the Monoprice converter using DLP link glasses?
> 
> 
> Also how did the contrast look with DLP link turned on compared to the VIP and external emitter?



I watched the 2D version not the 3D BR which I tried but it would not pass it.

When I first tried the DLP glasses on 3D version the emitter was hooked up and still functional and I was getting some kind of wierd interference causing the DLP glasses to be erratic and thought it was a distance issue with the screen I was using which is a graywolf. But when I turned off the VIP and used the monoprice for 2D to 3D DLP I didn't have a problem. If you took the glasses off the screen had a somewhat washed out appearance but with the glasses on that was not the case. You don't want to leave that function initialized unless you are using the DLP glasses. Had to invert once in the beginning. But I thought wow this is pretty good 3D on the cheap. I'm sure it will vary with other source material. But it should be fun comparing. One thing different about 3D movies is that I'm watching more than once wheras 2D I tended to watch only once.


Also it's bear researching how to get 3D side by side half which should make this device shine.


----------



## Ronomy

That's weird...the VIP should work with DLP link.


Oh I watched Avatar in 3D last night using the VIP Theatre. Awesome! This little Acer projector rocks in 3D.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20676472
> 
> 
> That's weird...the VIP should work with DLP link.



I think it will. I need to retry. I don't think you can have the emitter connected for the other glasses. By the way I was using IR glasses which work just fine with the Acer where you just need to play with phase. I think the IR was somehow interfering with the DLP glasses which I don't know why.


Also since you did side by side output did you get full screen or half screen when combined?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20676499
> 
> 
> I think it will. I need to retry. I don't think you can have the emitter connected for the other glasses. By the way I was using IR glasses which work just fine with the Acer where you just need to play with phase. I think the IR was somehow interfering with the DLP glasses which I don't know why.
> 
> 
> Also since you did side by side output did you get full screen or half screen when combined?



I don't have any SBS content to try. I still have to upgrade my DirecTV DVR for 3D use.


When using dlp link with the Monoprice converter I think its all frame sequential output or can you use it both ways? You have more test time with it than I do.


I thought you had RF glasses or do you have all of the above? LOL


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20676524
> 
> 
> I don't have any SBS content to try. I still have to upgrade my DirecTV DVR for 3D use.
> 
> 
> When using dlp link with the Monoprice converter I think its all frame sequential output or can you use it both ways? You have more test time with it than I do.
> 
> 
> I thought you had RF glasses or do you have all of the above? LOL



All the above. But my question is when you ran 2D to 3D and output in side by side to the VIP did you get half screen or full screen when they where combined and viewed.


----------



## pteittinen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20646127
> 
> 
> Also check out this site:
> http://www.3dsbs.com/3d-sbs-movies/



Nobody give a cent to that site; it's run by pirates, sharing pirated SbS versions of 3D Blu-rays.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pteittinen* /forum/post/20676637
> 
> 
> Nobody give a cent to that site; it's run by pirates, sharing pirated SbS versions of 3D Blu-rays.



I'm looking for legit sites where I can get side by side source material which is a learning process.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20676584
> 
> 
> All the above. But my question is when you ran 2D to 3D and output in side by side to the VIP did you get half screen or full screen when they where combined and viewed.



It was a full screen! I think I will place the converter between my DVR and Duo so I can play around with it. Will have to force my DVR to output only 720p. Although I would like to experiment with 2D blurays converted as well. Wish it would bypass frame packed.


----------



## HTFAN007

Will someone please report on the quality of 2D to 3D conversion with the Monoprice? Does it add a lot of depth? Does it look OK as a 3D movie? Is the image stable? Can you see any pop-out? Does it look too artificial?


Try a 2D movie like Star Wars, Transformers, Lord of the Rings, etc. Does it add anything to the 2D movie?


Looking for comments.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* /forum/post/20681491
> 
> 
> Will someone please report on the quality of 2D to 3D conversion with the Monoprice? Does it add a lot of depth? Does it look OK as a 3D movie? Is the image stable? Can you see any pop-out? Does it look too artificial?
> 
> 
> Try a 2D movie like Star Wars, Transformers, Lord of the Rings, etc. Does it add anything to the 2D movie?
> 
> 
> Looking for comments.



See my comment above. I watched Coriline in 3D first which has very good 3D. It's a long movie but very good. I then watched part of the 2D running through the Monoprice converted to 3D using the DLP Mode. Boy I was surprised in how good it was for how much I watched. I need to watch the entire movie. The DLP Mode was much better than the anaglyph although that was still descent. I'm sure it will vary by movie. You need a number of objects nearby and far to get perspective.


----------



## Ronomy

My VIP Theatre would only decode SBS at 720p. 1080p SBS just passes threw unprocessed as two images


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20683029
> 
> 
> My VIP Theatre would only decode SBS at 720p. 1080p SBS just passes threw unprocessed as two images



That's interesting. But the theater should output 720P for the DLP projector. Or you can check the monoprice output even though you can't view it correctly by taking the theater out of the loop and see if it handles

1080P to DLP correctly. The instructions say it will. Oh s**t you need side by side source for the monoprice to do that.

I'm trying to gain knowledge about the usernet and NZB files to try and get something to run into the monoprice.


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* /forum/post/20681491
> 
> 
> Will someone please report on the quality of 2D to 3D conversion with the Monoprice? Does it add a lot of depth? Does it look OK as a 3D movie? Is the image stable? Can you see any pop-out? Does it look too artificial?
> 
> 
> Try a 2D movie like Star Wars, Transformers, Lord of the Rings, etc. Does it add anything to the 2D movie?
> 
> 
> Looking for comments.



If you just want to do BluRays/DVDs a 2D to 3D BluRay player would be a better option. You'll get full 1080p.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20683110
> 
> 
> That's interesting. But the theater should output 720P for the DLP projector. Or you can check the monoprice output even though you can't view it correctly by taking the theater out of the loop and see if it handles
> 
> 1080P to DLP correctly. The instructions say it will. Oh s**t you need side by side source for the monoprice to do that.
> 
> I'm trying to gain knowledge about the usernet and NZB files to try and get something to run into the monoprice.



Frame sequential out would have to be 720p so it was weird to see two images when I gave it 1080p. I don't think the Monoprice converter does any scaling so you have to feed it the correct resolution. Have you tried 1080p into the converter?


----------



## HTFAN007

Thanks for everyone's comments. Sounds like a good item to buy if you remember its limitations.


----------



## HTFAN007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20684146
> 
> 
> Frame sequential out would have to be 720p so it was weird to see two images when I gave it 1080p. I don't think the Monoprice converter does any scaling so you have to feed it the correct resolution. Have you tried 1080p into the converter?



So are you saying that while playing a *2D DVD* and wanting to convert it to 3D that the disc player has to output 720P to the converter and not 1080P for the frame sequential DLP mode of the converter to work (assuming that you connect the Monoprice directly to the 3D ready projector with no other converter VIP or 3DXL in the circuit)?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* /forum/post/20684637
> 
> 
> So are you saying that while playing a *2D DVD* and wanting to convert it to 3D that the disc player has to output 720P to the converter and not 1080P for the frame sequential DLP mode of the converter to work (assuming that you connect the Monoprice directly to the 3D ready projector with no other converter VIP or 3DXL in the circuit)?



The output of the BR player is set to auto and 2D, so I'm not sure what it is outputting. Their spec says it will accept 1080P 50/60 Hz side by side which means to me that it can accept 1080P 2D as well. it will only output 720P 3D frame sequential to a DLP.


----------



## mkoss

Me thinks the word police on this forum deleted some comments as I was looking for a comment that magically disappeared.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20685739
> 
> 
> The output of the BR player is set to auto and 2D, so I'm not sure what it is outputting. Their spec says it will accept 1080P 50/60 Hz side by side which means to me that it can accept 1080P 2D as well. it will only output 720P 3D frame sequential to a DLP.



Have you noticed on your Acer when the Monoprice converter is plugged in that you can't adjust color saturation on the Acer? The adjustment is gone in the menu. At least that happens to me with it connected Monoprice 3D converter -> VIP Theatre -> Acer H5360.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20688875
> 
> 
> Have you noticed on your Acer when the Monoprice converter is plugged in that you can't adjust color saturation on the Acer? The adjustment is gone in the menu. At least that happens to me with it connected Monoprice 3D converter -> VIP Theatre -> Acer H5360.



I will look the next time I use it that way.


----------



## Ronomy

While the 2D to 3D conversion isn't too bad I do see artifacts. For some reason I can't adjust saturation on my H5360 with the Monoprice converter connected so calibrating it for 3D Bluray use is not going to work. In fact the colors look even more saturated in SBS mode from this converter. So for now I don't have any use for it because I don't want to keep connecting/disconnecting HDMI cables to get it setup. I'll have to wait for a real 3D calibration disc to come out.


I was surprised that even with Avatar the 3D was similar to the real thing in a lot of scenes where all there is is depth. However the real 3D disc is much sharper and free of artifacts plus more real looking 3D in key scenes. Sometimes I see stair steps in diagonal lines and a few other weird artifacts. It does what its supposed to though.


I will probably post mine for sale soon. I want to try it one more time connected to my DVR to see if it fixes the saturation adjustment problem.


Ron


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20691850
> 
> 
> While the 2D to 3D conversion isn't too bad I do see artifacts. For some reason I can't adjust saturation on my H5360 with the Monoprice converter connected so calibrating it for 3D Bluray use is not going to work. In fact the colors look even more saturated in SBS mode from this converter. So for now I don't have any use for it because I don't want to keep connecting/disconnecting HDMI cables to get it setup. I'll have to wait for a real 3D calibration disc to come out.
> 
> 
> I was surprised that even with Avatar the 3D was similar to the real thing in a lot of scenes where all there is is depth. However the real 3D disc is much sharper and free of artifacts plus more real looking 3D in key scenes. Sometimes I see stair steps in diagonal lines and a few other weird artifacts. It does what its supposed to though.
> 
> 
> I will probably post mine for sale soon. I want to try it one more time connected to my DVR to see if it fixes the saturation adjustment problem.
> 
> 
> Ron



I wondering if going through 2 converters is causing a problem. I didn't spend a lot of time with the 2D to 3D DLP but didn't recall seeing any artifacts your talking about. Actually I have the 2D avatar and will try it to see it. Well in my case if I can get some 3D side by side half then it should do real 3D. You don't have a problem since you own the theater. I have some short videos I'm going to try. Every source of movies so far require paying a use fee which I don't mind as long as it works.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20692071
> 
> 
> I wondering if going through 2 converters is causing a problem. I didn't spend a lot of time with the 2D to 3D DLP but didn't recall seeing any artifacts your talking about. Actually I have the 2D avatar and will try it to see it. Well in my case if I can get some 3D side by side half then it should do real 3D. You don't have a problem since you own the theater. I have some short videos I'm going to try. Every source of movies so far require paying a use fee which I don't mind as long as it works.



If it would just pass frame packed 3D I would keep it. I'll try it on the other side of my Duo between the DVR and Duo. Although I suppose 24p on Directv would be blocked too. I don't watch Directv pay movies anyway. Thing is i can't us it for regular Blurays in that spot. They really screwed up. Bypass should pass everything. Oh I have not tried a splitter yet then run one HDMI to the monoprice and the other to my HDMI switcher. The switcher into the VIP. That may be a way of bypassing it so 3D Bluray will work.


----------



## mkoss

your right when they say bypass it should bypass everything or had qualified it in their specs.


----------



## Ronomy

Well the Monoprice converter sends down the HDMI cable that it is in 3D even while in bypass. That's what my Duo thinks so forget placing it between the DVR and Duo. It also says its in RGB mode. That would explain my colors being off.


I have a work around to bypass the Monoprice converter using a splitter on the Duo output and my monoprice switcher between the converter and VIP Theatre. I can select direct bypass of the monoprice converter and the converter itself by selection via the switcher. I verified the splitter passes 3D just fine even though it claims only 1.3b compliant. I have to order more short 1 foot HDMI cables from Bluejeans cable to hook it all up. Cool!


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20692583
> 
> 
> Well the Monoprice converter sends down the HDMI cable that it is in 3D even while in bypass. That's what my Duo thinks so forget placing it between the DVR and Duo. It also says its in RGB mode. That would explain my colors being off.
> 
> 
> I have a work around to bypass the Monoprice converter using a splitter on the Duo output and my monoprice switcher between the converter and VIP Theatre. I can select direct bypass of the monoprice converter and the converter itself by selection via the switcher. I verified the splitter passes 3D just fine even though it claims only 1.3b compliant. I have to order more short 1 foot HDMI cables from Bluejeans cable to hook it all up. Cool!



I put my HD3000 scaler before the monoprice so I could switch sources and watched Avatar in 2D to 3D DLP mode out of my non 3D Bluray and I thought it did a very nice job of adding to the viewing experience. Definitely a keeper for me. Certaintly want to get the 3D version but not at the prevailing market price. Will definitely be a plus for all my 2D movies. Also DLP glasses once on don't show the change in contrast that you see with them off. Worked quite well.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20701983
> 
> 
> I put my HD3000 scaler before the monoprice so I could switch sources and watched Avatar in 2D to 3D DLP mode out of my non 3D Bluray and I thought it did a very nice job of adding to the viewing experience. Definitely a keeper for me. Certaintly want to get the 3D version but not at the prevailing market price. Will definitely be a plus for all my 2D movies. Also DLP glasses once on don't show the change in contrast that you see with them off. Worked quite well.



So you feed the Monoprice 1080p SBS and it outputs frame sequential 720p? I bet that looks better than through the VIP at 720p.


I am not going to sell it. My work around will do the trick so I can still pass Bluray 3D onto my VIP.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20702066
> 
> 
> So you feed the Monoprice 1080p SBS and it outputs frame sequential 720p? I bet that looks better than through the VIP at 720p.
> 
> 
> I am not going to sell it. My work around will do the trick so I can still pass Bluray 3D onto my VIP.



I haven't fed it any side by side yet. Still working on getting source material without wasting money in the process of getting it. I did the 2D to 3D DLP mode with Avatar from my 2D BR player. Was impressed with the results. Did not see artifacts you pointed out. The one thing it does that is a little quirky is that bright colors such as yellow tend to be pushed out more in the 3D image. Other than that I certainly thought it did a good job of adding dimensionality and depth with a tad of subtle pop out viewing in some scenes but not to the extent you get with the 3D movie. I would recomend if you have 50 dollars to waste to get a pair of the DLP glasses. I don't regret getting them. the ones I bought were from True Depth 3D.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20702120
> 
> 
> I haven't fed it any side by side yet. Still working on getting source material without wasting money in the process of getting it. I did the 2D to 3D DLP mode with Avatar from my 2D BR player. Was impressed with the results. Did not see artifacts you pointed out. The one thing it does that is a little quirky is that bright colors such as yellow tend to be pushed out more in the 3D image. Other than that I certainly thought it did a good job of adding dimensionality and depth with a tad of subtle pop out viewing in some scenes but not to the extent you get with the 3D movie. I would recomend if you have 50 dollars to waste to get a pair of the DLP glasses. I don't regret getting them. the ones I bought were from True Depth 3D.



What i meant was did you feed the monoprice 2D in 1080p and did it output 720p in 3D DLP link? I know you haven't fed it any real SBS yet.


Ron


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20702132
> 
> 
> What i meant was did you feed the monoprice 2D in 1080p and did it output 720p in 3D DLP link? I know you haven't fed it any real SBS yet.
> 
> 
> Ron



Yes.


----------



## Ronomy

Also what I saw was some ghosting on Avatar at the beginning with the 20th century clip. I also so some in the movie. Very minor but the artifacting I was really talking about was the stair stepping on diagonal lines sometimes and the weird 3D effects that you talked about with some bright colors. I agree though it still does a decent job with Avatar comparing it to the real thing. Although its not as sharp with the converter and thats understandable. 720p cut in half is pretty low resolution.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20702148
> 
> 
> Yes.



Then that would look way better than through the VIP theatre! Maybe I will look into the DLP link glasses.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20702120
> 
> 
> the ones I bought were from True Depth 3D.



How do they compare to the RF glasses as far as color fidelity? I wonder it its worth it to dump my RF glasses and go all DLP link. Glasses are a lot cheaper.


----------



## Ronomy

My new setup to bypass the monoprice converter works good but still don't care to much with the color fidelity I get using the Monoprice and VIP together. On my Acer color saturation, tint and sharpness settings disappear when the Monoprice converter is in the path. It outputs RGB and I think the Acer doesn't look as good with RGB color. 444 colors look much better when the Monoprice is bypassed.


I also don't think the VIP is processing SBS from the monoprice very well. The right eye image shifts around a little which blurs the image a little. I noticed it when I display a menu with text. The text looks screwed up. The text looks squiggly...like worms.


Ron


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20702211
> 
> 
> How do they compare to the RF glasses as far as color fidelity? I wonder it its worth it to dump my RF glasses and go all DLP link. Glasses are a lot cheaper.



I think you only need the RF glasses for 60 HZ and not 120 Hz. I was surprised in how good the DLP glasses are. I got my replacement RF glasses and watched Legends of the Guardians which has a lot of night and twilight scenes last night.

I will see how it fairs with th DLP glasses. At this point I don't regret buying the DLP glasses at all. Since light is kicked up in DLP mode this compensates for the glasses.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20705151
> 
> 
> My new setup to bypass the monoprice converter works good but still don't care to much with the color fidelity I get using the Monoprice and VIP together. On my Acer color saturation, tint and sharpness settings disappear when the Monoprice converter is in the path. It outputs RGB and I think the Acer doesn't look as good with RGB color. 444 colors look much better when the Monoprice is bypassed.
> 
> 
> I also don't think the VIP is processing SBS from the monoprice very well. The right eye image shifts around a little which blurs the image a little. I noticed it when I display a menu with text. The text looks screwed up. The text looks squiggly...like worms.
> 
> 
> Ron



I didn't notice the settings for color sat,tint,and sharpness disappearing when I used the monoprice. I will look again. I run the vip and monoprice in parallel with the HDFury2 acting as a 2nd input via component. I need to set up my new switcher to do this saving the HDFury2 for 60 Hz viewing.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20705317
> 
> 
> I think you only need the RF glasses for 60 HZ and not 120 Hz. I was surprised in how good the DLP glasses are. I got my replacement RF glasses and watched Legends of the Guardians which has a lot of night and twilight scenes last night.
> 
> I will see how it fairs with th DLP glasses. At this point I don't regret buying the DLP glasses at all. Since light is kicked up in DLP mode this compensates for the glasses.



I noticed that when you buy quantity of the DLP glasses you got the price goes down. Should I buy a set or one to try it out?


I am convinced the VIP isn't handling the Monoprice output very well or the Monoprice SBS output isn't very good. I think the Monoprice needs to be connected directly to the projector for it to work right. So DLP glasses are needed.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20705337
> 
> 
> I didn't notice the settings for color sat,tint,and sharpness disappearing when I used the monoprice. I will look again. I run the vip and monoprice in parallel with the HDFury2 acting as a 2nd input via component. I need to set up my new switcher to do this saving the HDFury2 for 60 Hz viewing.



With my new setup I can easily set it up so that the VIP and monoprice are in parallel. My Monoprice HDMI 5x1 switcher works great so I can place that on the Acer input and switch in 5 different sources if i want. My HDMI splitter works great on the output of my Duo too so i can feed both processors at the same time.


I just hate having another set of glasses and that I can't use all of them at the same time. the RF glasses look wonderful with Bluray 3D. Colors look perfectly balanced. I use Movie mode. Up the contrast to 50 and lower the saturation to 45. The color of fire looks just right set to 45. Even though the Acer is a little over saturated its balanced across all colors. Unlike my RS1 which is way off without my Duo to correct it. The blue menus on the Duo look purple or more towards magenta without the CMS engaged on the Duo. The Duo is a nice VP for the price.


Update: Also with my 3D bluray/VIP setup I use the same red, green and blue setting on the Acer while in Nvidia 3D mode with the Movie mode when 3D is turned off. That way i can use all the different modes. The Nvidia color settings look very good with the RF glasses.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20705343
> 
> 
> I noticed that when you buy quantity of the DLP glasses you got the price goes down. Should I buy a set or one to try it out?
> 
> 
> I am convinced the VIP isn't handling the Monoprice output very well or the Monoprice SBS output isn't very good. I think the Monoprice needs to be connected directly to the projector for it to work right. So DLP glasses are needed.



I had the same quandry as you to buy a set or 1. I opted for the single since I didn't know how well they worked. I too was worried about this washout issue but that doesn't seem to be a problem once the glasses are on. I should have gone for 2 but then the price difference between 1 and 2 is not that great except for paying extra shipping. Your a stickler on your colors being just right. I do know their much brighter than the IR's.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20705439
> 
> 
> I had the same quandry as you to buy a set or 1. I opted for the single since I didn't know how well they worked. I too was worried about this washout issue but that doesn't seem to be a problem once the glasses are on. I should have gone for 2 but then the price difference between 1 and 2 is not that great except for paying extra shipping. Your a stickler on your colors being just right. I do know their much brighter than the IR's.



Let me know if the DLP link glasses are as bright as the RF glasses. If they look about the same I'll order a pair. If they turn out to be really good I may just sell my RF glasses and go all DLP link. I really don't need to have all the different modes working. Degamma is all I need and that is still active in DLP link.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20705459
> 
> 
> Let me know if the DLP link glasses are as bright as the RF glasses. If they look about the same I'll order a pair. If they turn out to be really good I may just sell my RF glasses and go all DLP link. I really don't need to have all the different modes working. Degamma is all I need and that is still active in DLP link.



I will compare on Legends. Don't know if I will get to it tonight. Need to finish with the RF glasses so I can send the defective ones back. Didn't think to do that last night before switching over to Monoprice to see how it faired on cable. I do recall in going from one to other, although on different material, didn't see any draw backs other than that stinking little remote for the acer and how you need to point it at it a certain way to get into the menu. Hate having no lense shift and independent focus and magnification for image size.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20705551
> 
> 
> I will compare on Legends. Don't know if I will get to it tonight. Need to finish with the RF glasses so I can send the defective ones back. Didn't think to do that last night before switching over to Monoprice to see how it faired on cable. I do recall in going from one to other, although on different material, didn't see any draw backs other than that stinking little remote for the acer and how you need to point it at it a certain way to get into the menu. Hate having no lense shift and independent focus and magnification for image size.



I have the 1.5x converter lens and the projector setup is mounted 21 feet away from my 120 inch diagonal screen. The lens is so big it blocks the IR window so I installed a blaster right next to the window. The remote works fine although my IR pickup is mounted right above my screen. It might be the IR window on the projector that is directional since the remote works as well as any of my other remotes with my blaster pickup.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20705616
> 
> 
> I have the 1.5x converter lens and the projector setup is mounted 21 feet away from my 120 inch diagonal screen. The lens is so big it blocks the IR window so I installed a blaster right next to the window. The remote works fine although my IR pickup is mounted right above my screen. It might be the IR window on the projector that is directional since the remote works as well as any of my other remotes with my blaster pickup.



the only thing I HATE is that it won't let me choose the source in the menu and cycles through all inputs. I literally need to unplug HDMI to get it to cycle to component. I do not like to do hot plugging but only as a last resort. I know I shouldn't complain for a 3D pj for 500 dollars. If there is something in the menu I must have a mental block ( or maybe too much wine) to find it.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20705722
> 
> 
> the only thing I HATE is that it won't let me choose the source in the menu and cycles through all inputs. I literally need to unplug HDMI to get it to cycle to component. I do not like to do hot plugging but only as a last resort. I know I shouldn't complain for a 3D pj for 500 dollars. If there is something in the menu I must have a mental block ( or maybe too much wine) to find it.



The remote has source selection but it cycles until you get to what you want. You can lock source as well in the menus so it doesn't keep cycling. I only use HDMI and lock source so no complaints there.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20705459
> 
> 
> Let me know if the DLP link glasses are as bright as the RF glasses. If they look about the same I'll order a pair. If they turn out to be really good I may just sell my RF glasses and go all DLP link. I really don't need to have all the different modes working. Degamma is all I need and that is still active in DLP link.



I compared glasses on Legend of the Guardians and I thought the RF glasses were better on contrast. The DLP glasses were brighter I think do to sync via the screen.

Legends is a good movie to judge with . I think Tron would be good to. I was viewing with the DLP glasses on brighter movies and didn't notice the affect so much on contrast until I compared them. They are still descent though for the money.


----------



## mkoss

Well this unit can do real 3D with side by side content. Ran a MKV of HTTYD through it in DLP link mode and looked very nice. I will check anaglph tonight.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20713158
> 
> 
> Well this unit can do real 3D with side by side content. Ran a MKV of HTTYD through it in DLP link mode and looked very nice. I will check anaglph tonight.



I checked side by side half 3D to anaglyph last night on httyd side by side MKV and it worked very nice with no ghosting on what I watched. This unit is definitely a bargain for getting 3D on the cheap if one has access to side by side half material for either 2D anaglyph or 3D DLP. I'm impressed with this little gadget.


----------



## Ronomy

On the other hand its not working very well with the VIP 3D-Theatre unit in my setup. I have been too busy to tinker with other sources of SBS to see if its the Theatre unit that is causing problems or not and I don't want to spend any more money on DLP glasses.


Ron


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20723000
> 
> 
> On the other hand its not working very well with the VIP 3D-Theatre unit in my setup. I have been too busy to tinker with other sources of SBS to see if its the Theatre unit that is causing problems or not and I don't want to spend any more money on DLP glasses.
> 
> 
> Ron



You can take the super cheap route and check side by side with anaglyph glasses. The 3D was also good for side by side material.


----------



## mkoss

Have been running the hdmi switching in my optoma HD3000. Am trying out a Pioneer vsx-30 for audio and video switching. The HDMI caused a problem with my Monoprice causing it to either work in pass through or 2D/HDTV mode. Thoiught I had a failure but was the pioneer. Inswitched back to the optoma and everything went back to normal. These all in one receivers have issues and can cause interface issues with other equipment. So a word of caution on all in one receivers. I wish someone just made a preamp to handle surround.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20724482
> 
> 
> You can take the super cheap route and check side by side with anaglyph glasses. The 3D was also good for side by side material.



I tried anaglyph and hated it! I can't get used to the crappy colors using anaglyph. As far as my color problems because the monoprice converter tells the display it sending RGB color I lose my saturation adjustment on my Acer. I can adjust it on my Duo before it goes into the monoprice though. The other thing I have to do is set my Duo to output RGB when using the monoprice converter or else my colors don't look right. In other words I feed it 4:4:4 color and it tells the display its RGB so the color decoding is off unti I send RGB to the monoprice converter.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20761799
> 
> 
> I tried anaglyph and hated it! I can't get used to the crappy colors using anaglyph. As far as my color problems because the monoprice converter tells the display it sending RGB color I lose my saturation adjustment on my Acer. I can adjust it on my Duo before it goes into the monoprice though. The other thing I have to do is set my Duo to output RGB when using the monoprice converter or else my colors don't look right. In other words I feed it 4:4:4 color and it tells the display its RGB so the color decoding is off unti I send RGB to the monoprice converter.



I agree anaglyph gets to you after a while. It's easier to adjust to the loss of light with these other tecgnologies for watching 3D.


----------



## space123321

Sorry to jump in on this post - however can you please let me know if I would be able to use the monoprice and my vip thater unit to convert regular 2d material (tv) to 3d. Also - what is the overall effect - are users pleased with it? I am not sure where and how I would set it up in the line...


I used to have the 3d converter box back in the day and the effect was horrible.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *space123321* /forum/post/20802046
> 
> 
> Sorry to jump in on this post - however can you please let me know if I would be able to use the monoprice and my vip thater unit to convert regular 2d material (tv) to 3d. Also - what is the overall effect - are users pleased with it? I am not sure where and how I would set it up in the line...
> 
> 
> I used to have the 3d converter box back in the day and the effect was horrible.



I have the vip displayer and use the monoprice independently to do side by side 3d to dlp conversion. Also the 2d to 3d is pretty good. The box can't handle 3d bluray pass through.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *space123321* /forum/post/20802046
> 
> 
> Sorry to jump in on this post - however can you please let me know if I would be able to use the monoprice and my vip thater unit to convert regular 2d material (tv) to 3d. Also - what is the overall effect - are users pleased with it? I am not sure where and how I would set it up in the line...
> 
> 
> I used to have the 3d converter box back in the day and the effect was horrible.



The 2D to 3D converter can't pass 3D on Bluray in bypass to let the Theatre unit decode it so you need a way to bypass it. I used an HDMI splitter out of my Duo VP and that feeds the Monoprice converter which then goes to a Monoprice 5x1 switch. The other output of the splitter goes to another input on the switch. The output of the switch goes to the VIP Theatre. I bought 1 and 2 foot Bluejeans HDMI cables to make the connections. Then the Theatre unit is connected to my 3D ready Acer 5360. This works good! I can select either bypass or the Monoprice converter using the switcher remote.


One other issue is the Monoprice converter only outputs RGB video even if you feed it 444 so the colors will be off. You must set your source to output RGB when using the Monoprice converter if you want the colors to be correctly displayed. Even using its bypass it outputs only RGB or at least it tells the display RGB.


It works OK with the Theatre. Resolution ends up being 640x720 lines in SBS 3D. Its soft looking on a 10 foot screen. I may sell it. SBS would look a lot better using just the monoprice converter and DLP link glasses or if your projector had an emitter output you could convert 1080 SBS to 960x1080 lines but I have RF glasses and the decoding has to be done by the VIP because my projector doesn't have an emitter output.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20804680
> 
> 
> The 2D to 3D converter can't pass 3D on Bluray in bypass to let the Theatre unit decode it so you need a way to bypass it. I used an HDMI splitter out of my Duo VP and that feeds the Monoprice converter which then goes to a Monoprice 5x1 switch. The other output of the splitter goes to another input on the switch. The output of the switch goes to the VIP Theatre. I bought 1 and 2 foot Bluejeans HDMI cables to make the connections. Then the Theatre unit is connected to my 3D ready Acer 5360. This works good! I can select either bypass or the Monoprice converter using the switcher remote.
> 
> 
> One other issue is the Monoprice converter only outputs RGB video even if you feed it 444 so the colors will be off. You must set your source to output RGB when using the Monoprice converter if you want the colors to be correctly displayed. Even using its bypass it outputs only RGB or at least it tells the display RGB.
> 
> 
> It works OK with the Theatre. Resolution ends up being 640x720 lines in SBS 3D. Its soft looking on a 10 foot screen. I may sell it. SBS would look a lot better using just the monoprice converter and DLP link glasses or if your projector had an emitter output you could convert 1080 SBS to 960x1080 lines but I have RF glasses and the decoding has to be done by the VIP because my projector doesn't have an emitter output.



I would suggest buy a pair of DLP glasses rather than sell the Monoprice so you don't need to use the theater with it. This is your call though. I have been very happy with this little box. Have watched a few different side by sides which can vary in quality due to file size but for example Despicable Me was awesome using this device. Also the Space Station is very good with some pixelization but had a scene where the female astronaut threw either a ball or orange that came out of the screen almost hitting you in the face. It was that good.


----------



## Bortonious

Guys,

I just tried out the 3D creator last night, and quite simply its the worst piece of tech I have ever bought.


I have the new Acer 5360bd so it can handle a 3D signal without a 3d-xl etc (Like a 3D tv), so my uses may vary from some previous posts where people are feeding it sbs signals. (Still unsure why you would do that)


I assumed the main use of this piece of kit was to convert 2D signals to 3D. I have tried multiple files through a WD Elements media player (SD and HD). I have also fed it digital TV, dvd, xbox 360 and blu ray sources. And yes it does create a 3D image, but I still feel its unwatchable, and painfully so.


My advice, avoid at all cost.......



On another note I have a Monoprice 3D creator fo sale..........used once!!


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bortonious* /forum/post/20811856
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I just tried out the 3D creator last night, and quite simply its the worst piece of tech I have ever bought.
> 
> 
> I have the new Acer 5360bd so it can handle a 3D signal without a 3d-xl etc (Like a 3D tv), so my uses may vary from some previous posts where people are feeding it sbs signals. (Still unsure why you would do that)
> 
> 
> I assumed the main use of this piece of kit was to convert 2D signals to 3D. I have tried multiple files through a WD Elements media player (SD and HD). I have also fed it digital TV, dvd, xbox 360 and blu ray sources. And yes it does create a 3D image, but I still feel its unwatchable, and painfully so.
> 
> 
> My advice, avoid at all cost.......
> 
> 
> 
> On another note I have a Monoprice 3D creator fo sale..........used once!!



I think your use of the box is a misapplication. You are going through 2 levels of processing since your pj already has the 3D processing. I have the 5360 and find this box to be outstanding in providing real 3D for side by side MKV files. You are probably running in to interface issues other than what has been outlined here. I find this little box to be the cheapest route to 3D out of everything outlined on these forum topics. Lately I have been using it more than my VIP displayer which has interface issues as well. So stop giving advice soley based on problems you have encountered because my experience is completely different than yours.


----------



## Bortonious

Are you joking me. Your use is the misapplication. Your actually feeding it a sbs file and your then surprised it can generate a good 3d image. Your actualy doing some of the work for the converter.

If I did that with my projector/ any 3D TV I wouldnt need the monoprice box at all.


This unit is sold as a 2d to 3d converter (For 2d/3DTV/3D DLP Output). Thats how it should be judged.


Anywho, I guess it has its uses, but I would suggest that yours is not the typical scenario.


In MY OPINION its not sufficient for standard 2d streams (DVD DTV XBOX etc) outputing to a projector.


Hence.........its for sale


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bortonious* /forum/post/20811856
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I just tried out the 3D creator last night, and quite simply its the worst piece of tech I have ever bought.
> 
> 
> I have the new Acer 5360bd so it can handle a 3D signal without a 3d-xl etc (Like a 3D tv), so my uses may vary from some previous posts where people are feeding it sbs signals. (Still unsure why you would do that)
> 
> 
> I assumed the main use of this piece of kit was to convert 2D signals to 3D. I have tried multiple files through a WD Elements media player (SD and HD). I have also fed it digital TV, dvd, xbox 360 and blu ray sources. And yes it does create a 3D image, but I still feel its unwatchable, and painfully so.
> 
> 
> My advice, avoid at all cost.......
> 
> 
> 
> On another note I have a Monoprice 3D creator fo sale..........used once!!



That's because this converter tells the projector it is always sending 3D. I couldn't install it before my Duo VP either because the Duo thinks it is getting 3D even when it is not. You also have to send RGB color space only to the Monoprice converter or your colors will be off because the projector will always think it is getting RGB. When you get this straightened out it does an OK job with 2D to 3D conversion. Especially with a 3D ready DLP projector. It does have its problems though as I stated above. I just bypass it for everything but 2D to 3D conversion.


I wouldn't use this with the 5360bd unless you can bypass it with everything else but the converted material.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bortonious* /forum/post/20822126
> 
> 
> Are you joking me. Your use is the misapplication. Your actually feeding it a sbs file and your then surprised it can generate a good 3d image. Your actualy doing some of the work for the converter.
> 
> If I did that with my projector/ any 3D TV I wouldnt need the monoprice box at all.
> 
> 
> This unit is sold as a 2d to 3d converter (For 2d/3DTV/3D DLP Output). Thats how it should be judged.
> 
> 
> Anywho, I guess it has its uses, but I would suggest that yours is not the typical scenario.
> 
> 
> In MY OPINION its not sufficient for standard 2d streams (DVD DTV XBOX etc) outputing to a projector.
> 
> 
> Hence.........its for sale



Mkoss is using it to convert SBS into frame sequential 120Hz output. The Monoprice converter can either output frame sequential or SBS for 2D to 3D conversion. Your projector can use the SBS output since it converts it to 120hz. This is how I use it with my VIP Theatre converter. I think this converter works best with 3D ready DLP link projectors and DLP link Glasses. That is why Mkoss is so happy with it.


----------



## freddyi

could one on the cheap have a 2D->"3D" setup with just a standalone dvd player, Monoprice 3D creator plus a ViewSonic PJD5123 projector and shutter glasses? - or would there be issues and better tried with a pc? - have only run the Monoprice on a 2D 42" plasma in anaglyph and in that case had some stair-stepping artifacts. I've a new Vizio 42" passive set (still in box) so might give that a try (considering the 3D Bee trainer but not sure if its output is compatible with this Vizio)


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bortonious* /forum/post/20822126
> 
> 
> Are you joking me. Your use is the misapplication. Your actually feeding it a sbs file and your then surprised it can generate a good 3d image. Your actualy doing some of the work for the converter.
> 
> If I did that with my projector/ any 3D TV I wouldnt need the monoprice box at all.
> 
> 
> This unit is sold as a 2d to 3d converter (For 2d/3DTV/3D DLP Output). Thats how it should be judged.
> 
> 
> Anywho, I guess it has its uses, but I would suggest that yours is not the typical scenario.
> 
> 
> In MY OPINION its not sufficient for standard 2d streams (DVD DTV XBOX etc) outputing to a projector.
> 
> 
> Hence.........its for sale



Ronomy outlined responses to this very well in his previous 2 replies.

Where is it a missapplication feeding it side by side MKV files outputting in the DLP link mode? Very good 3D. The only issue I see is sometimes I get pixelization but did not get any last night. I used a different hard drive along with my western digital

media player. I think the hard drive response could be an issue but need to investigate further. I think also in anaglyph mode there may be more pixelization but need to look at this further. In any event one mans junk can be another mans treasure.


----------



## freddyi

assuming I got appropriate settings on my "passive" Vizio tv and Creator, using a Pioneer DVD player for drive, faces/curves exhibited "sawtooth" edges - could some units be worse than others? - or a compatibility issue? - I didn't yet try driving the Creator with a Panasonic BDT310


----------



## pheggie

To reduce staircasing with 3d creator you need a 1080p source it's pretty poor image quality at 720p. It does not work with 1080i but you could use a Atlona HDMI Scaler
http://www.atlona.com/Atlona-Pal-HDM...ter-1080p.html 

to upscale input to 1080p

But simply maybe the 3d-Bee will be a better choice


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pheggie* /forum/post/20831164
> 
> 
> To reduce staircasing with 3d creator you need a 1080p source it's pretty poor image quality at 720p. It does not work with 1080i but you could use a Atlona HDMI Scaler
> http://www.atlona.com/Atlona-Pal-HDM...ter-1080p.html
> 
> to upscale input to 1080p
> 
> But simply maybe the 3d-Bee will be a better choice



I'm using my WD media converter running through my Optoma HD3000 scaler and getting pretty damn good quality for side by side MKV files.


----------



## freddyi

thanks pheggie - gotta admit the Monoprice 3D creator can look *very* good - driving it with a BDT310 into an E3D420VX. 1953 War Of The Worlds on dvd looks marvelous through the 3D creator. (what is this black box doing to the signal?) I believe the Monoprice looks better than BDT310's built-in converter. BDT310's built-in converter seems to "snag" on some pans.


----------



## freddyi

tried to watch the blu-ray of "How The West Was Won" but could not get the aspect ratio correct. The Monoprice unit looks fine with "The American Folk Blues Festival" (1962-66) dvds - that's good enough for me ! - its a lot of fun


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freddyi* /forum/post/20864655
> 
> 
> tried to watch the blu-ray of "How The West Was Won" but could not get the aspect ratio correct. The Monoprice unit looks fine with "The American Folk Blues Festival" (1962-66) dvds - that's good enough for me ! - its a lot of fun



Yes I love this device too for side by side MKV movies using DLP mode. it's also acceptable using anaglyph for 2D displays. My Optoma HD3000 scaler delivers a nice signal to it making viewing a pleasure,


----------



## HTFAN007

What kind of player are you using to play the mkv files?


Have you watched any 2D to 3D conversions lately (done by the Monoprice)?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFAN007* /forum/post/20866062
> 
> 
> What kind of player are you using to play the mkv files?
> 
> 
> Have you watched any 2D to 3D conversions lately (done by the Monoprice)?



I use the Western Digital and the Mediagate to source my hard drive files. Both work well. Also their not the latest units.


----------



## evnow

I'm getting one of the new Optoma 3D projectors, once they start shipping. Currently I use HTPC & Dish as my sources. Anything SBS or full 3D, I can directly feed to the projector. So, I'm only interested in 2D to 3D conversion.


I'm trying to decide whether to get monoprice converter or a BD player that does 2D to 3D.


BD moves (2D) : Would work well with a BD player. How about PowerDVD ? Will monoprice converter work ?


Dish : The only option here would be monoprice converter. Will 1080i input work - or will it have to be in 720p ?


HTPC sources : Use PowerDVD or some other s/w to do 2d-3d conversions. Will Monoprice work with HTPC sourced material (1080p60) ?


BTW, is there a downloadable user manual that lists all the input/output resolutions and formats ?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/20877093
> 
> 
> I'm getting one of the new Optoma 3D projectors, once they start shipping. Currently I use HTPC & Dish as my sources. Anything SBS or full 3D, I can directly feed to the projector. So, I'm only interested in 2D to 3D conversion.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to get monoprice converter or a BD player that does 2D to 3D. this is your decision
> 
> 
> BD moves (2D) : Would work well with a BD player. How about PowerDVD ? Will monoprice converter work ? should as long as you present it 720p or 1080p 50/60hz
> 
> 
> Dish : The only option here would be monoprice converter. Will 1080i input work - or will it have to be in 720p ?Can be either 720p or 1080p not interlace
> 
> 
> HTPC sources : Use PowerDVD or some other s/w to do 2d-3d conversions. Will Monoprice work with HTPC sourced material (1080p60) ? should
> 
> 
> BTW, is there a downloadable user manual that lists all the input/output resolutions and formats ?



There's an extensive listing for the product at monoprice.


i'm very happy with this converter's performance


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20877799
> 
> 
> There's an extensive listing for the product at monoprice.



Specifically, are the listed resolutions input or output ?



> Quote:
> Supported Video Resolutions 480p, 720p, 1080p


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/20877862
> 
> 
> Specifically, are the listed resolutions input or output ?



These are input resolutions


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/20877862
> 
> 
> Specifically, are the listed resolutions input or output ?



Thx. So, is the output fixed at 720P ? I guess it will output the input resolution in Pass-through ...



> Quote:
> Pass-through, 3D Red/Cyan, 3D Side-by-Side, 3D Frame Sequential


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/20878832
> 
> 
> Thx. So, is the output fixed at 720P ? I guess it will output the input resolution in Pass-through ...



It outputs 720p,120hz in 3D dlp mode.

In pass through it does not pass 1080p,24 hz frame packed.


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20880377
> 
> 
> It outputs 720p,120hz in 3D dlp mode.
> 
> In pass through it does not pass 1080p,24 hz frame packed.



It looks like I'll be better off with HTPC and/or BD player for 2D BD movies. That leaves Dish network - for which I'd need a converter.


Is there any other converter that will give me 1080p converted output ? If the difference in price is significant, 720p would still be ok, I guess.


----------



## pheggie

3d-Bee has gone on sale but initially only to US-Residents, any willing Guinea Pigs?
http://www.3d-bee.com/store/


----------



## evnow

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pheggie* 
3d-Bee has gone on sale but initially only to US-Residents, any willing Guinea Pigs?
http://www.3d-bee.com/store/
Bit too rich for me ... (given I also use HTPC).


----------



## freddyi

I dove in with the "Home" version - hope it beats the Monoprice !!!!!


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freddyi* /forum/post/20894040
> 
> 
> I dove in with the "Home" version - hope it beats the Monoprice !!!!!



monoprice is great for side by side 3D


----------



## freddyi

the Monoprice unit sure is great with SBS ! - I wonder if a list of movies which look good with it could be compiled?


----------



## HTFAN007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freddyi* /forum/post/20894040
> 
> 
> I dove in with the "Home" version - hope it beats the Monoprice !!!!!



I am very interested in the home version also. Be sure to get back on the forum when it arrives and give us a description of the 2D-3D conversion capability.


----------



## freddyi

sure will - so far no word from VeFxi - they're probably busy trying to get the operation moving


----------



## albero67

This is a great forum with a lot of info and knowledgeable people. I still couldn't find all my answers, so hopefully anyone here can help me.


My setup is:

- Optoma HD66 dlp projector, connected with hdm 1.4 cable to the receiver

- Xbox 360

- Comcast cable television

- DVD player (do not care for the bluray yet)

- Denon AVR-591 3d receiver with 4hdmi 4.1 inputs, 1 hdmi 1.4 output

- 106" screen


Primary goal right now is to have xbox 360 2d games, shows, sports and movies in regular 2d converted to 3d. So no need for blu ray conversion yet.


My main question is: will the Monoprice 3d creator convert Comcast HD, Xbox 360 2d games and regular dvd's and will I be able to watch it without having to buy the Optoma 3d-xl or VIP Theater? Or do I still need one of those? I saw this questions a few times in this thread but couldn't find a definite answer.


Related questions:

- Will it work with both 2x Red/Cyan 3D glasses and DLP link glasses. So can I try it first with the glasses that come with it? I know dlp glasses give better quality, but I want to try the setup first before I buy glasses.

- What would be the best setup? I assume the 3d creator after the receiver and before the projector.

- I will probably move back to Europe next year. I assume the DC 5V/1A power adaptor will work in Europe without any problems?


Thanks in advance for the reponse. If this all works I will probably order one right away.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67* /forum/post/20934624
> 
> 
> This is a great forum with a lot of info and knowledgeable people. I still couldn't find all my answers, so hopefully anyone here can help me.
> 
> 
> My setup is:
> 
> - Optoma HD66 dlp projector, connected with hdm 1.4 cable to the receiver
> 
> - Xbox 360
> 
> - Comcast cable television
> 
> - DVD player (do not care for the bluray yet)
> 
> - Denon AVR-591 3d receiver with 4hdmi 4.1 inputs, 1 hdmi 1.4 output
> 
> - 106" screen
> 
> 
> Primary goal right now is to have xbox 360 2d games, shows, sports and movies in regular 2d converted to 3d. So no need for blu ray conversion yet.
> 
> 
> My main question is: will the Monoprice 3d creator convert Comcast HD, Xbox 360 2d games and regular dvd's and will I be able to watch it without having to buy the Optoma 3d-xl or VIP Theater? Or do I still need one of those? I saw this questions a few times in this thread but couldn't find a definite answer.
> 
> 
> Related questions:
> 
> - Will it work with both 2x Red/Cyan 3D glasses and DLP link glasses. So can I try it first with the glasses that come with it? I know dlp glasses give better quality, but I want to try the setup first before I buy glasses.
> 
> - What would be the best setup? I assume the 3d creator after the receiver and before the projector.
> 
> - I will probably move back to Europe next year. I assume the DC 5V/1A power adaptor will work in Europe without any problems?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the reponse. If this all works I will probably order one right away.



As far as working with xbox I don't know. It will give real 3d for source material in side by side half. I have media players that feed the unit and watch both anaglyph and DLP mode. Both are good but I prefer the DLP mode.

However I viewed a version of avatar in dubois anaglyph and it was awesome with no ghosting and colors were more natural. Power DVD 11 is supposed to use the dubois method. If All anaglyph were done this way I would not hesitate to use it more.


----------



## albero67

So I don't need Optoma 3d-xl or VIP Theater to watch 3d converted content on a dlp 3d ready projector like the optoma hd66? Just the monoprice 3d creator?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67* /forum/post/20941571
> 
> 
> So I don't need Optoma 3d-xl or VIP Theater to watch 3d converted content on a dlp 3d ready projector like the optoma hd66? Just the monoprice 3d creator?



You can either use the 2D to 3D conversion/anaglyph/dlp mode or side by side half to 3D anaglyph or DLP mode with your HD66. I have the acer H5360 and 2D projectors I view anaglyph 3D.


----------



## albero67

Great, thanks a lot for the info. Then I think I will order the box.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67* /forum/post/20941752
> 
> 
> Great, thanks a lot for the info. Then I think I will order the box.



I think you will like it. I certainly like it. For 100 dollars its a bagain. The only other thing it should have done is over/under half as well.


----------



## bizuca

Okay so let me understand this...So if I buy... Let's say, Avatar 3D BluRay and load on my 3D Bluray player to view on a non 3D Samsung Plasma.I won't be able to see in 3D ?


Aware me please.


----------



## mkoss

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bizuca* 
Okay so let me understand this...So if I buy... Let's say, Avatar 3D BluRay and load on my 3D Bluray player to view on a non 3D Samsung Plasma.I won't be able to see in 3D ?


Aware me please.
This unit does not pass frame packed 1080P,24 hz. You must have a side by side version of avatar that can either be displayed in 3D on the Samsung plasma with the red/cayan glasses or a 3D DLP projector using DLP Link glasses.


----------



## bizuca

Oh that's a bummer,so if I understand right the only unit right now that does them both TV/DVD 3D is the VIP Theater right ?


That thing is too expensive, almost $800.00 for the Theater + Glasses...


----------



## albero67

I bought the box, connected with hdmi 1.3 cable to my receiver and with hdmi 1.4 cable to my optoma hd66. I am not impressed at all with the result watching dvd, xbox. It's hard to watch even. Comcast is not converted to 3d at all and gives a black screen when trying to conver, although sound is still working. My goal with this was xbox360, dvd and comcast. So it does some conversion, just hard to watch. Would that be the glasses that come with the box?

Any suggestions to make this work? Are the blue/cyan glasses really much worse than the dlp glasses. Would that make the difference for me? If it's a big difference, I am willing to try. But a small improvement will still not make it worth. Buying dlp glasses just to try is a little bit expensive.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67* /forum/post/20961068
> 
> 
> I bought the box, connected with hdmi 1.3 cable to my receiver and with hdmi 1.4 cable to my optoma hd66. I am not impressed at all with the result watching dvd, xbox. It's hard to watch even. Comcast is not converted to 3d at all and gives a black screen when trying to conver, although sound is still working. My goal with this was xbox360, dvd and comcast. So it does some conversion, just hard to watch. Would that be the glasses that come with the box?
> 
> Any suggestions to make this work? Are the blue/cyan glasses really much worse than the dlp glasses. Would that make the difference for me? If it's a big difference, I am willing to try. But a small improvement will still not make it worth. Buying dlp glasses just to try is a little bit expensive.



You need DLP link glasses for the best results. The red/blue glasses that come with the converter is for 2D displays and makes it a 2 color image. Colors are way off.


----------



## albero67

Thanks. That's what I figured. Already ordered 2 Optoma dlp glasses for only $63,- a pair.


Little status update on what works on the Monoprice 3d creator for me and what is not working. Maybe helpfull for other people:


- *dvd player*







, 2d content is converted to 3d

- *xbox - games*







, 2d content is converted to 3d

- *xbox - 3d movies*







, via Windows Media Center: I got it to work, but took some real effort. Now it plays 3d mkv sbs content via Windows Media Center (running on Windows 7 64 bit notebook). Natively, WMC can't handle mkv files so I had to install divx plus codec pack to let WMC play mkv format. This did the job for Media Player and I could see the movie in WMC, but still no sound. So had to install additional AC3 codec. Now everything works great and I can play the mkv sbs movies from the xbox so I don't have to run around with my notebook all the time.

- *Comcast / 3d TV*







, they activated Xfinity 3d and ESPN 3d for me. Had to call 3 different comcast numbers and waited for 30 minutes, they really discourage people to go to 3d. After activating it was clear that this doesn't work with the box. Comcast is using 1080i, Monoprice 3d creator needs 1080p







. Also, ESPN 3d is top/bottom which will not be handled by the box. Xfinity 3d is sbs. It will pass the comcast content (and any other content) if the box is switched off. So no need to change cables or anything.

Update: Comcast TV works fine now after setting the comcast Motorola DCX-3200M to 720p instead of 1080i (thanks to pheggie and google). This can be done by turning the modem off and press immediately on MENU on the comcast remote. It converts the 2d channels and you can watch the Xfinity 3d sbs channel in 3d. ESPN3d is top/bottom, so you can't watch this. Too bad, but you can't have it all.

- *Blu-ray 3d*:







, I don't need Blu-ray if you can play 3d movies via the Xbox, even though the quality will suffer a little. But the Optoma hd66 is 720p anyway.


I am satisfied with the result for now. If the Optoma DLP glasses are going to improve the quality over the red/cyan I will keep the box. Red/cyan is gives way too much ghosting and is kind of painfull to watch. But it does show the potential, so hopefully the dlp glasses will take away these issues.


----------



## knobby

i have a samsung hlt5687s model with my ps3 and xbox 360 going through the mits converter which works excellent.if i purchased the monoprice 3d converter and put it between the mits converter and the tv would this work properly?i would use the monoprice converter when i dont have any 3d material to convert 2d games and movies and use the mits converter for my 3d movies and games which would have to pass through the monoprice converter with the 3d option set off.i guess my main concern is this possible.


----------



## pheggie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *albero67* 
- *Comcast / 3d TV*







, they activated Xfinity 3d and ESPN 3d for me. Had to call 3 different comcast numbers and waited for 30 minutes, they really discourage people to go to 3d. After activating it was clear that this doesn't work with the box. Comcast is using 1080i, Monoprice 3d creator needs 1080p







. Also, ESPN3d is top/bottom which will not be handled by the box. Xfinity 3d is sbs. It will pass the comcast content (and any other content) if the box is switched off. So no need to change cables or anything.

- *Blu-ray 3d*:







, I don't need Blu-ray if you can play 3d movies via the Xbox, even though the quality will suffer a little. But the Optoma hd66 is 720p anyway.

.
I think there will be a setting in comcast box to change it from 1080i to 720p


720p will work with the monoprice.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pheggie* /forum/post/20969599
> 
> 
> I think there will be a setting in comcast box to change it from 1080i to 720p
> 
> 
> 720p will work with the monoprice.



720p and 108op work with the monoprice. Yes using DLP glasses is better than the red/cayan glasses. However I have a copy of Avatar in Dubois Anaglyph which is phenomenal. Ghosting is non existent and colors are more natural.

Power DVD 11 is supposed to use this. I'm hoping more titles appear using this.


----------



## albero67

Great tip. I managed to get in the menu of the Motorola comcast box and change the setting to 720p. Everything works great now. So everything I wanted is now 3d. Even the normal TV programs look great converted to 3d. Can't wait to see the results when the Optoma dlp glasses arrive. I almost would have bought the $ 350 3d-xl converter from Optoma. But I can do everything now with the 3d creator for $ 100,-. Awesome.


----------



## albero67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pheggie* /forum/post/20969599
> 
> 
> I think there will be a setting in comcast box to change it from 1080i to 720p
> 
> 
> 720p will work with the monoprice.



Great tip. I managed to get in the menu of the Motorola comcast box and change the setting to 720p. Everything works great now. So everything I wanted is now 3d. Even the normal TV programs look great converted to 3d. Can't wait to see the results when the Optoma dlp glasses arrive. I almost would have bought the $ 350 3d-xl converter from Optoma. But I can do everything now with the 3d creator for $ 100,-. Awesome.


----------



## albero67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knobby* /forum/post/20969592
> 
> 
> i have a samsung hlt5687s model with my ps3 and xbox 360 going through the mits converter which works excellent.if i purchased the monoprice 3d converter and put it between the mits converter and the tv would this work properly?i would use the monoprice converter when i dont have any 3d material to convert 2d games and movies and use the mits converter for my 3d movies and games which would have to pass through the monoprice converter with the 3d option set off.i guess my main concern is this possible.



When the 3d creator is in stand by (3d option set off), it just passes throught whatever it gets in my setup. So I think it should work fine.


----------



## knobby

will the monoprice 3d creator work for regular movies and games if i use it into the 3d converter from mits which would convert it to checkerboard for my 3d samsung dlp 5687s. i contacted monoprice and they couldn't give me an answer.i was was going to use it after the mits converter but realized it wouldn't work.


----------



## gar3

Sorry for the silly question but I have some credit to burn with Monoprice and was debating this unit. I currently have a 50" 720p Sony RP-LCD. I'm running D-VHS, HD DVD, Blu-ray and an Xbox 360 via HDMI to a Monoprice HDMI switchbox to the Sony. I was simply interested in getting cheap 2D to 3D conversion for the above 2D sources so I'd be using the included Red/Cyan 3D glasses. Based upon what I read this morning I'm concluding that this approach is horrific due to color issues. Is this correct? Am I better off to just watch, say, *The Deep* on Blu-ray alone in 2D and forget the unit altogether or will this magic box really make a respectable 3D presentation of the movie. What I've read is that it would make it basically unwatchable :-/


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gar3* /forum/post/20988625
> 
> 
> Sorry for the silly question but I have some credit to burn with Monoprice and was debating this unit. I currently have a 50" 720p Sony RP-LCD. I'm running D-VHS, HD DVD, Blu-ray and an Xbox 360 via HDMI to a Monoprice HDMI switchbox to the Sony. I was simply interested in getting cheap 2D to 3D conversion for the above 2D sources so I'd be using the included Red/Cyan 3D glasses. Based upon what I read this morning I'm concluding that this approach is horrific due to color issues. Is this correct? Am I better off to just watch, say, *The Deep* on Blu-ray alone in 2D and forget the unit altogether or will this magic box really make a respectable 3D presentation of the movie. What I've read is that it would make it basically unwatchable :-/



Some people are bothered by the color issues of anaglyph. If your interest is correct colors over 3D then you could have an issue with it. I prefer having 3D and accept the color issues.


----------



## freddyi

with an E3D420VX and SBS input, this little box looks very good - don't notice any artifacts on "Machete" with a cheap upconverting Pioneer dvd player - got cheap HDMI cable on input, and highspeed HDMI cable out to tv - for DVD the Monoprice 3D creator is a cheap and satisfying way to fill in a lot of 3D content
http://www.amazon.com/PIONEER-DV-220...6913260&sr=1-2 


I can freeze a frame with the Monoprice and get good 3D popout !


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20989036
> 
> 
> Some people are bothered by the color issues of anaglyph. If your interest is correct colors over 3D then you could have an issue with it. I prefer having 3D and accept the color issues.



Hi mkoss,


Do you know if you are color blind or not? Just curious because I have brother in laws that are color blind and off color doesn't bother them. I work with a guy who works with video that is color blind too. Its very common. I can tolerate slightly off colors but that's about it for me.


The monoprice 3D creator forces RGB color mode but my Acer projector does not project it correctly unless I feed the monoprice RGB color. I really don't want to buy DLP link glasses and don't care much for how it looks with my 3D Theatre unit. I am thinking of selling it. It doesn't get any use in my setup.


Ron


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20997168
> 
> 
> Hi mkoss,
> 
> 
> Do you know if you are color blind or not? Just curious because I have brother in laws that are color blind and off color doesn't bother them. I work with a guy who works with video that is color blind too. Its very common. I can tolerate slightly off colors but that's about it for me.
> 
> 
> The monoprice 3D creator forces RGB color mode but my Acer projector does not project it correctly unless I feed the monoprice RGB color. I really don't want to buy DLP link glasses and don't care much for how it looks with my 3D Theatre unit. I am thinking of selling it. It doesn't get any use in my setup.
> 
> 
> Ron



I have subtle brown/green color blindness but that's the extent of it. But I'm a stickler on contrast ratio. I hate when blacks are not black. As I said I know the colors are off and it does bother me when there's considerable blue in the under water scenes. I'm just the opposite I'm using the monoprice more than the displayer. I have a ton of side by sides now. As I said previously dubois anaglyph is a big improvement over the standard. The problem with active shutter glass technology for me is it is not simple enough to be long lived.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20997571
> 
> 
> I have subtle brown/green color blindness but that's the extent of it. But I'm a stickler on contrast ratio. I hate when blacks are not black. As I said I know the colors are off and it does bother me when there's considerable blue in the under water scenes. I'm just the opposite I'm using the monoprice more than the displayer. I have a ton of side by sides now. As I said previously dubois anaglyph is a big improvement over the standard. The problem with active shutter glass technology for me is it is not simple enough to be long lived.



The darker image bugs me! Even with the Acer which is bright as hell in 2D still could be brighter in 3D. Wearing glasses doesn't bother me but the dimmer image does.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20998427
> 
> 
> The darker image bugs me! Even with the Acer which is bright as hell in 2D still could be brighter in 3D. Wearing glasses doesn't bother me but the dimmer image does.



having screen gain can offset this loss of brightness. i wish my silver torus was larger. it was designed for the 4 by 3 format. but what pop it has. incidently the dlp mode offsets the brightness issue somewhat compensating the glasses.


----------



## nunofcp

Im sorry for This amateur question!

What video format has better quality?

A native anaglyph mkv file or a side by side mkv file converted to anaglyph with the monoprice?

I want to watch with red/cyan glasses.

Anybody knows?

Thank you


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20999146
> 
> 
> having screen gain can offset this loss of brightness. i wish my silver torus was larger. it was designed for the 4 by 3 format. but what pop it has. incidently the dlp mode offsets the brightness issue somewhat compensating the glasses.



It does I have a Draper M2500 but its only about 1.7 gain. I am up in the 30 plus ft-L range off the screen with 2D in the best mode and around 4.5-5ft-L off the screen with 3D. Its not bad especially after getting used to it and my pupils open up fully. Bright mode I measure way up in the 80ft-L but in 3D the brightness drops down to the 6.5ft-L range. Its not all glasses because even measuring without the glasses it drop a lot measuring at the screen while in 3D. 120 inch diagonal 16x9 screen.


----------



## freddyi

The Monoprice 3D Creator at its deepest setting has more offset between left and right images and sometimes more illusion of "3D" than Vefxi's 3D Bee Home unit. I wish 3D-Bee Home had a setting with a bit more overall depth.


----------



## xhonzi

This only outputs 720p? That's not really clear from the MP website.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21012656
> 
> 
> This only outputs 720p? That's not really clear from the MP website.



In 3D mode but 720p 1080p in pass through except 1080p 24 hz frame packed 3D


----------



## ComputerCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20587210
> 
> 
> isn't infitec a modern version of anaglyph?



Infitec and Dolby3D use dichroic filters to filter the light spectrum, it looks like full color to the viewer, I think the result is better than polarized tech like Real3D.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ComputerCowboy* /forum/post/21027482
> 
> 
> Infitec and Dolby3D use dichroic filters to filter the light spectrum, it looks like full color to the viewer, I think the result is better than polarized tech like Real3D.



I believe there's a topic on avs that covers this in depth. No need for polarizing screen or pj polarizing filters. Having seen dubois anaglyph results I may research this more since I have 2 identical pj's that could take advantage of this.


----------



## gar3

So I finally obtained a Monoprice 3D Creator for my 2D 50" Sony 720p RP-LCD. The 2D to 3D anaglyph mode is really hit or miss depending on the scene in question. I wasn't expecting miracles but I honestly thought it would be better than what I experienced. The next day I put some SBS avi (half) files onto a USB memory stick and played it through my Xbox 360 and the SBS (half) to 3D anaglyph mode of the Monoprice. W-O-W. It was simply amazing to see this running on my 2005 RP-LCD.



So now obviously I'm hungry for more and more SBS (half) material. I take it for all my 2D DVDs, HD DVDs and Blu-rays I have two options. Either rip and convert the stuff myself via AVISynth or buy a 3D-Bee and let that do it for me. Again, I only have a 2D 720p RP-LCD so my options are fairly limited here I'm thinking.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gar3* /forum/post/21118870
> 
> 
> So I finally obtained a Monoprice 3D Creator for my 2D 50" Sony 720p RP-LCD. The 2D to 3D anaglyph mode is really hit or miss depending on the scene in question. I wasn't expecting miracles but I honestly thought it would be better than what I experienced. The next day I put some SBS avi (half) files onto a USB memory stick and played it through my Xbox 360 and the SBS (half) to 3D anaglyph mode of the Monoprice. W-O-W. It was simply amazing to see this running on my 2005 RP-LCD.
> 
> 
> 
> So now obviously I'm hungry for more and more SBS (half) material. I take it for all my 2D DVDs, HD DVDs and Blu-rays I have two options. Either rip and convert the stuff myself via AVISynth or buy a 3D-Bee and let that do it for me. Again, I only have a 2D 720p RP-LCD so my options are fairly limited here I'm thinking.



Rather than spending on the 3d Bee from what I gather it is does not make for miracles in producing 2d to 3d. For what it cost I invest your money in researching the internet . Theer's a lot of side by side material available. It's not free but not a fortune either to get a hold of.


----------



## Projector Maniac

I don't have the 3d Xl but I recently purchased the monoprice 3D Creator ($100.00) from monoprice.com and a pair of Optoma ZD101 DLP link shutter glasses from Amazon.com. This little box is amazing. It turns bluray 1080P 2D movies into crystal clear, full colour 3D from my Optoma HD 66 projector with a 120 inch screen. I also have an HD70 and picked up an HD66 recently on sale as I wanted a brighter picture and was interested in 3D. The 3D movie quality actually seems to be better than the 2D quality but a little darker. It also works great on 2d DVD movies from my Oppo DVD player and on digital HD 720P TV too. Absolutley no ghosting and perfect sync.


I am watching many of my 2D bluray movies over again in 3D, many seem like totally different movies, King Kong by Peter Jackson is amazing, Independence Day, the new bluray versions of the Jurrasic Park trilogy, Sanctum, The Hunt for Red October, Transformers 3, Avatar, I-Robot, are all amazing in 2d to 3D bluray by the Monoprice 3D Creator. The other interesting thing is that while I sometimes see rainbows with my Optoma HD66, when running in 3D I never see them, even if I try.


Anybody with a 3D DLP projector and espescially the Optoma HD 66 should do themselves a big favour and get 1080P 3D ( better picture than 720P native on HD66) for $100.00 + glasses, you won't be disappointed. If you just use the Optoma 3D XL you will need to also purchase a 3D bluray player and will be limited to watching the limited selection of 3D blueray movies available. With the monoprice 3D creator you turn your total 2D blueray and DVD collection into 3D + watch sports in 3D HD. It migh sound like I am almost posting a commercial for this monoprice unit but I rarely have gotten so much enjoyment out of an electronics purchase for just $100.00 - could have easily been 5 to 10X the cost.


----------



## projectorsRcool

hey everybody this is my first post ever.so far im digging the monoprice







3d creator and only used anaglymph red/blue but not everybody likes it. should i put out the cash for shutter glasses. i have an optoma gt700 3d capable projector id love to know if it works for sure??????? as well as some other things i might need a simple yes or no would be awesome. thanks guys


----------



## wildchild22

of course you should.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *projectorsRcool* /forum/post/21246863
> 
> 
> hey everybody this is my first post ever.so far im digging the monoprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3d creator and only used anaglymph red/blue but not everybody likes it. should i put out the cash for shutter glasses. i have an optoma gt700 3d capable projector id love to know if it works for sure??????? as well as some other things i might need a simple yes or no would be awesome. thanks guys


----------



## projectorsRcool

hey man you sound like you know what your talking about i have an optoma gt700 wich is simlar to the hd 66 except 720p what kind of trouble if any are useing shutter glasses im thinking bout spending a bit of loot i need a sure bet thanks.


----------



## projectorsRcool

that was fast.thanks a million.


----------



## wildchild22

Makke sure to buy dlp-link shutter glasses. I have a optoma 720p 3d ready as well. I have bought a few pairs of dlp-link glasses but they have not arrived yet.


----------



## xhonzi

Can anyone do a Rock Band lag test with the Monoprice 3D creator? Using the auto calibrating guitar and a copy of either RB2 or RB3, do a lag test for your system with and without the device in the loop. Or, you can run an input lag test with a laptop or another screen not on the MP3DC and your main display both with and without the MP3DC to see how much it increases lag?


Thanks


----------



## 3DNewb

There's a couple of other interesting 2D-3D converters becoming available one is the 3DBee that claims to have a cleaner/better converted signal and is available now.


These other 2 I saw linked in the 3DBee thread.


The first one is interesting because it has 4 HDMI inputs, supports multiple input and output resolutions. Will upscale resolutions as well. Also has image enhancement, noise reduction and it says it's HDMI 1.4 compliant, but it's unclear which formats it supports
http://www.kanexpro.com/item/?id=2DTO3DSSW 


The other one will convert SBS, FP and TNB to frame sequential. And it also lists "13. Build-in 3D glass sync and L/R sync signal", I'm unsure if this means it has a vesa 3 mini din post for IR/RF emitters. http://www.3dinlife.com/english/Prod...vertorbox.html


----------



## blastermaster




> Quote:
> The first one is interesting because it has 4 HDMI inputs, supports multiple input and output resolutions. Will upscale resolutions as well. Also has image enhancement, noise reduction and it says it's HDMI 1.4 compliant, but it's unclear which formats it supports
> http://www.kanexpro.com/item/?id=2DTO3DSSW



I emailed them about this product. It looks good, but unfortunately the dealbreaker was that it wasn't 4x2. I need two outputs since I don't have a 3D compliant receiver - need one for audio to my receiver and one to the projector.


They said it does frame packed 3D and side by side.


I ended up getting a 4x2 switch from monoprice along with their 2d-3D converter, but I was reading that it only outputs at 720p frame sequential. It's looking like my Sammy is going to have the better conversion, but I'll know soon once my stuff comes in the mail.


----------



## subzerobear

Hi guys after contacting monoprice tech support about the 3D converter I was led to believe that it would work well with my Optoma GT720. However I tried DirecTV and PS3 with 3D broadcasts and 3D blu-ray and I get the message that this is not a compatible 3D device. The box does change the picture, but DirecTV and PS3 does not seem to recognize it as 3D. I am a newbie in 3D hookup so maybe I am missing something.


----------



## blastermaster




> Quote:
> The box does change the picture, but DirecTV and PS3 does not seem to recognize it as 3D



It shouldn't be the PS3 or DirectTV doing any recognizing - you are sending a normal signal from them to the converter, then to your projector/TV which should be recognizing it as a 3D signal. On my projector, if it is frame packed it automatically goes into 3D mode, but if it's SBS, I have to set it manually in the menu.


----------



## 3DNewb

Are you setting the cable box to 720P? The converter will not accept a 1080i signal! Only 720P or 1080P inputs!!


The converter will not pass the framepacked Blu-ray format!


The converter is for converting 2D-3D, this is not the same as a 3D-XL or VP3D1. It can take a side by side format and output it to frame sequential, at least users have reported doing so with files from their hard drive.


Read the thread, it's only 8 pages, you're bound to find your answers.


----------



## subzerobear

Thanks guys. I did read that about 1080i, but I believe they are both set to 1080p. I will double check. Not sure how I can change the SBS. I see 3D, but can't select it. I think this is not what I was looking for. Monoprice told me it works the same as the 3D-XL, but I believe it does not. I need it mainly for 3D blu-ray movies. It was a nice try though for the money. I am probably sending it back.


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subzerobear* /forum/post/21261562
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I did read that about 1080i, but I believe they are both set to 1080p. I will double check. Not sure how I can change the SBS. I see 3D, but can't select it. I think this is not what I was looking for. Monoprice told me it works the same as the 3D-XL, but I believe it does not. I need it mainly for 3D blu-ray movies. It was a nice try though for the money. I am probably sending it back.



The 3DXL takes existing 3D formats and converts them to other 3D formats.


The monoprice guy takes 2D content and, through black magic, turns it into 3D.


Sounds like you have the wrong box. You wouldn't use this with 3D BD.


----------



## 3DNewb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21269459
> 
> 
> The 3DXL takes existing 3D formats and converts them to other 3D formats.
> 
> 
> The monoprice guy takes 2D content and, through black magic, turns it into 3D.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have the wrong box. You wouldn't use this with 3D BD.



Kind of right, kind of wrong.


The 3D-XL will only convert to 120Hz frame sequential. Nothing else


There is a proffesional 3D format converter, the Dimension-3D made by doremi, it does not do 2D-3D. But, it will convert just about any 3D format input to just about any 3D format output. http://www.doremilabs.com/products/b.../dimension-3d/


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21269459
> 
> 
> The 3DXL takes existing 3D formats and converts them to other 3D formats.
> 
> 
> The monoprice guy takes 2D content and, through black magic, turns it into 3D.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have the wrong box. You wouldn't use this with 3D BD.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DNewb* /forum/post/21270802
> 
> 
> Kind of right, kind of wrong.
> 
> 
> The 3D-XL will only convert to 120Hz frame sequential. Nothing else
> 
> 
> There is a proffesional 3D format converter, the Dimension-3D made by doremi, it does not do 2D-3D. But, it will convert just about any 3D format input to just about any 3D format output. http://www.doremilabs.com/products/b.../dimension-3d/



I thought the 3DXL also did checkerboard. But I didn't know for sure, so I didn't specify.


----------



## mkoss

You can not run frame packed bluray through it.

It does real 3D for side by side 720P/1080P at 50/60 Hz. No 1080i


i use it for this all the time. it's worth every penny for sbs content


----------



## blastermaster

Alright. I finally got my stuff in the mail and hooked it all up. First of all, the hdmi switch works great, and I'm stoked that I can now have four different sources for 3D conversion. I have my PC, 360, PS3 and satellite pvr hooked up. Now, how does it look?


For me, it's kind of a mixed bag. I think it's fantastic that I can play Forza 4 (among other games) in 3D and watch some of my favourite tv shows in 3D. The 3D definitely works and does a pretty good job. The bad?


Well, there are only three options for depth. The first option is laughable, the second is a bit better, and the third is too extreme. When I say extreme I mean so much so that I can actually see ghosting on my dlp projector. the middle setting is the sweet spot, but I wish they had one more between the middle and strong setting.


The side-by-side 3D works pretty well, but when it cuts the resolution in half, you really do notice it. Particularly, I notice what looks like really bad aliasing (in gaming terms) or what some would call stair-stepping around the objects/people. It's not enough to make me not watch or play something in 3D, but there is definitely room for improvement. Don't get me wrong, I don't think it's the monoprice unit's fault - I have this problem when playing native 3D side-by-side games and shows on TV.


As for the frame sequential? I can't get it to work. When I choose 3D-DLP, there is separation when my glasses are off, but it shakes like hell and it does much the same when the glasses are on. Maybe I'm doing something wrong? At any rate, even if I could get it to work, I don't think it could compete with my Samsung Blu Ray player, as it outputs 1080p frame sequential, whereas the monoprice only does 720p. The specs are a bit misleading, and I wish they would make that clear on their website.


I would really like to test the difference between this and a few of the other converters out there, but the WAF on that one is, well, it's just not in the cards right now.


Bottom line, for the price you can't beat it. If you are wanting to get 3D for your TV shows and games, jump in - it's a great deal. If you are wanting it to best your Blu-Ray player's conversion, I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## cmikel

I'm hoping I have everything I need to make this work but I'm not sure. Any help would be appreciated. Here is my setup:


Mitsubishi 73" DLP (WD-73C9 2009 Model Checkerboard Only)

Mitsubishi 3DA-1 3D Adapter Pack (Input Compatibility: Frame Packing, Top/Bottom, Side by-Side)

Monoprice 3D Convertor

4X1 Enhanced 1.3b Certified HDMI Switch

PS3

Dish Network Receiver

Oppo BD-83


Ultra-Clear DLP Link Glasses


----------



## Sailn

Just ordered the unit today. Should be fun to play with. I figured for less than $100 delivered, even if it is usless for 2d -> 3d it should still be ok with SBS. One thing I am curious about, does the monoprice unit do depth into the screen or pop-out?


----------



## paperchaser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Projector Maniac* /forum/post/21125853
> 
> 
> I don't have the 3d Xl but I recently purchased the monoprice 3D Creator ($100.00) from monoprice.com and a pair of Optoma ZD101 DLP link shutter glasses from Amazon.com. This little box is amazing. It turns bluray 1080P 2D movies into crystal clear, full colour 3D from my Optoma HD 66 projector with a 120 inch screen. I also have an HD70 and picked up an HD66 recently on sale as I wanted a brighter picture and was interested in 3D. The 3D movie quality actually seems to be better than the 2D quality but a little darker. It also works great on 2d DVD movies from my Oppo DVD player and on digital HD 720P TV too. Absolutley no ghosting and perfect sync.
> 
> 
> I am watching many of my 2D bluray movies over again in 3D, many seem like totally different movies, King Kong by Peter Jackson is amazing, Independence Day, the new bluray versions of the Jurrasic Park trilogy, Sanctum, The Hunt for Red October, Transformers 3, Avatar, I-Robot, are all amazing in 2d to 3D bluray by the Monoprice 3D Creator. The other interesting thing is that while I sometimes see rainbows with my Optoma HD66, when running in 3D I never see them, even if I try.
> 
> 
> Anybody with a 3D DLP projector and espescially the Optoma HD 66 should do themselves a big favour and get 1080P 3D ( better picture than 720P native on HD66) for $100.00 + glasses, you won't be disappointed. If you just use the Optoma 3D XL you will need to also purchase a 3D bluray player and will be limited to watching the limited selection of 3D blueray movies available. With the monoprice 3D creator you turn your total 2D blueray and DVD collection into 3D + watch sports in 3D HD. It migh sound like I am almost posting a commercial for this monoprice unit but I rarely have gotten so much enjoyment out of an electronics purchase for just $100.00 - could have easily been 5 to 10X the cost.



First post.....and REAAAALY new to all this


my set-up is as follows...

Projector: optoma HD66.

Source: Sony PS3


Im aware that i can use the anaglyph glasses with the monoprice unit...but I can also use DLP link glasses as well?










Do they require an emitter when used with hd66 projector? or will I be "set" with just the monoprice/DVD/HD66 and DLP-LINK Glasses?


I keep seeing Amazon listed as a good source for glasses in this thread...particular brands or are they pretty much the same? I dont want to break the bank...


thanks Guys!


----------



## cmikel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmikel* /forum/post/21335865
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I have everything I need to make this work but I'm not sure. Any help would be appreciated. Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi 73" DLP (WD-73C9 2009 Model Checkerboard Only)
> 
> Mitsubishi 3DA-1 3D Adapter Pack (Input Compatibility: Frame Packing, Top/Bottom, Side by-Side)
> 
> Monoprice 3D Convertor
> 
> 4X1 Enhanced 1.3b Certified HDMI Switch
> 
> PS3
> 
> Dish Network Receiver
> 
> Oppo BD-83
> 
> 
> Ultra-Clear DLP Link Glasses



I ended up ordering everything and here is what I found in my setup. The monoprice adapter will not output checkerboard format. Since my DLP Mitsubishi will only accept this format, the 3DA-1 Adapter is required.

Once the mono price unit and the 3DA-1 units were installed, I tried watching PS3, and Dish (output 720p). While it technically worked, it was not an enjoyable experience.

There were jagged lines around objects on the screen. It was almost as if the sharpness was maxed out, but worse. I do not know if this is due to the signal going through the 3DA-1 or if this is a common issue with the 3d converter. (I think it may be s similar issue to Blasterman's post #228)

After playing with several sources and different types of media, I have decided that the 3D converter is not what I am looking for.


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paperchaser* /forum/post/21344578
> 
> 
> First post.....and REAAAALY new to all this
> 
> 
> my set-up is as follows...
> 
> Projector: optoma HD66.
> 
> Source: Sony PS3
> 
> 
> Im aware that i can use the anaglyph glasses with the monoprice unit...but I can also use DLP link glasses as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they require an emitter when used with hd66 projector? or will I be "set" with just the monoprice/DVD/HD66 and DLP-LINK Glasses?
> 
> 
> I keep seeing Amazon listed as a good source for glasses in this thread...particular brands or are they pretty much the same? I dont want to break the bank...
> 
> 
> thanks Guys!



Yes you can use dlp-link glasses.You don't need an emitter.The dlp-link glasses sync with the light flashes on the screen.


----------



## Sailn

Well at last I found some time to play with the monoprice 3d creator. Less is more when selecting depth.


So far the following DVDs have looked really good on my h5360, 135 inch screen and xpand 102 glasses:


Coral Reef Adventure - Fish just pop out of the screen. Great for showing off the box. I just sat in total awe...


Hubble IMAX


Grand Prix - Most of the races look very good.



Things that looked not so good:


Blue Crush - Really thought it would look better.


Avatar - Some people really liked it, I found it was hard to watch.



BTW, I have no real 3d source material to test this with; will the monoprice box convert a 3d source ( sat tv ) to anaglyph for use on a 2d large venue projector?


----------



## Ronomy

Does the 3D creator output 120hz frame packed in dlp mode for 2D to 3D conversions? What about sbs? Does it output 120hz?


Ron


----------



## mkoss

Yes it outputs 120 Hz (60hz/eye) for both side by side and 2D to 3D conversion in DLP mode.


----------



## paperchaser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845* /forum/post/21350706
> 
> 
> Yes you can use dlp-link glasses.You don't need an emitter.The dlp-link glasses sync with the light flashes on the screen.



Thank you










I just hooked this unit up.





















PS3 > 3d creator > Optoma HD66


my DLP link glasses arent syncing... BRB


----------



## mkoss

don't know about this unit but make sure the dlp mode is enabled in the HD66. You should see what looks like a washed out image if enabled but when the glasses are on should get 3D for2D or 3D side by side. I don't know if your trying to run a standard 3D FRAME PACKED IN THE ps3 WHICH PROBABLY WON'T WORK or 2D.


----------



## paperchaser

been trying for a while...


the *3D* option on the HD66 stays "grayed out", so I cannot access that function.


I'm using 1.4 cables and have even used shorter ones with the units right next to the projector...still no go.


I then hook up a normal cable signal going thru the RCA connection on the HD66 and the option was no longer "Gray" on the menu....and functioned.


Im assuming that this 3d box is not triggering that option to be available on the HD66??



I'm almost ready to order a 3DXL


----------



## paperchaser

also, am I wrong in assuming the following....


The 3DXL will work with *any* 3d source? if that statement is true, wouldnt it be able to work with one of these little boxes being fed a normal 2D source, since it converts 2D into SidebySide 3D??


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paperchaser* /forum/post/21425036
> 
> 
> also, am I wrong in assuming the following....
> 
> 
> The 3DXL will work with *any* 3d source? if that statement is true, wouldnt it be able to work with one of these little boxes being fed a normal 2D source, since it converts 2D into SidebySide 3D??



I did this with the monoprice 3D creator and the VIP Theatre and it worked but didn't like the resolution drop with 720p. 1280×720 becomes 640×720 with 2D to 3D.


Just didn't look good enough on a 120 inch screen.


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paperchaser* /forum/post/21425023
> 
> 
> been trying for a while...
> 
> 
> the *3D* option on the HD66 stays "grayed out", so I cannot access that function.
> 
> 
> I'm using 1.4 cables and have even used shorter ones with the units right next to the projector...still no go.
> 
> 
> I then hook up a normal cable signal going thru the RCA connection on the HD66 and the option was no longer "Gray" on the menu....and functioned.
> 
> 
> Im assuming that this 3d box is not triggering that option to be available on the HD66??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost ready to order a 3DXL



I'm having the same problem with mine. I cannot access the 3d in the hd66 menu. It becomes selectable only when the unit receives a 120hz signal I confirmed this with optoma tech. I do not think I'm getting 120hz though as the image is almost fine just a little blurry/jerky in 2d to 3d dlp mode and I do have 1.4 3d certified hdmi cables also.


----------



## paperchaser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845* /forum/post/21425482
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem with mine. I cannot access the 3d in the hd66 menu. It becomes selectable only when the unit receives a 120hz signal I confirmed this with optoma tech. I do not think I'm getting 120hz though as the image is almost fine just a little blurry/jerky in 2d to 3d dlp mode and I do have 1.4 3d certified hdmi cables also.



You are using the monoprice box as well? what source unit?


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paperchaser* /forum/post/21425514
> 
> 
> You are using the monoprice box as well? what source unit?



I'm using a samsung 6900 blu ray player connected to the monoprice 3d creator connected to the hd66, but I have also tried a ps3 with no luck. I'm trying to watch 2d blu ray or dvd converted to 3d dlp with shutter glasses. I just ordered a new 3d creator that will be here tuesday if this one doens't work I'll know it's a problem with the hd66.


----------



## zoro

Which bluray player converts 2d to 3d?


----------



## paperchaser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/21426504
> 
> 
> Which bluray player converts 2d to 3d?



I read in another thread (here) that the Panasonic BDT110 or BDT210 or Panasonic DMP-BDT210 will convert 2d to 3d


----------



## combatsambo

Most of the reviews on the Monoprice seem to be based on its use on a 3D projector/DLP.

So how about its use on a 2D BR player on 2D HDTV (red/cyan)? PQ bad or acceptable?


Also, it has a mode for 3D program into a 2DTV. If it cant pass a 3D BR movie from a 3D BR player, what use would that mode be for?


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *combatsambo* /forum/post/21428499
> 
> 
> Most of the reviews on the Monoprice seem to be based on its use on a 3D projector/DLP.
> 
> So how about its use on a 2D BR player on 2D HDTV (red/cyan)? PQ bad or acceptable?
> 
> 
> Also, it has a mode for 3D program into a 2DTV. If it cant pass a 3D BR movie from a 3D BR player, what use would that mode be for?



It won't play or pass blu ray 3d frame pack fomat. It can take sbs side by side and if your using a 2d tv or 2d projector you would have to use the red/cyan glasses.You can play blu ray 3d with it if you have a panasonic 110,210,310 blu ray player these are the only ones you can change the output format from frame pack to sbs orcheckerboard.


----------



## combatsambo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845* /forum/post/21428530
> 
> 
> It won't play or pass blu ray 3d frame pack fomat. It can take sbs side by side and if your using a 2d tv or 2d projector you would have to use the red/cyan glasses.You can play blu ray 3d with it if you have a panasonic 110,210,310 blu ray player these are the only ones you can change the output format from frame pack to sbs orcheckerboard.



Ok,sry, but my 3D tech knowledge is limited. The next question is - is there a advantage to using a 3D BR (Pan 110...) over my old DMP60. Since they both will have there pic. converted to anaglyph (red/cyan) anyway by the mono unit.


I can spend a $100 for a 3D BR player, but cant fathom spending another 2k for a 3DTV, to replace my perfectly good Sammy I got 3 yrs ago.


----------



## mkoss

If you get one of the panasonic units that does side by side from frame packed you can use the red/cayan option in the monoprice menu to view 3D on your 2D sammy. BH phot has a 210 for 99. would also need monoprice converter. But for 200 you have 3D.


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/21430776
> 
> 
> If you get one of the panasonic units that does side by side from frame packed you can use the red/cayan option in the monoprice menu to view 3D on your 2D sammy. BH phot has a 210 for 99. would also need monoprice converter. But for 200 you have 3D.



yeah the sbs 3d looks real good. I was surprised, but I couldn't do the 2 color system as it strains my eyes and especially when you can buy active shutter glasses for $30 to $40.


----------



## combatsambo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/21430776
> 
> 
> If you get one of the panasonic units that does side by side from frame packed you can use the red/cayan option in the monoprice menu to view 3D on your 2D sammy. BH phot has a 210 for 99. would also need monoprice converter. But for 200 you have 3D.



But, wouldnt the monoprice unit allow me to be able to to watch in red/cyan 3D without the new Panny 3D BR players anyway? I could use my old Panny 2D BR player...no?


----------



## Sailn

Having now played with the monoprice box and my h5360 with sbs from youtube, I am totally wowed. Off to buy a 3d bluray that outputs sbs.


One thing I have noticed, and I am not sure if it is youtube, or the monoprice box, but 1080p full sbs does look jerky, 720p full sbs does not. I assume that the monoprice box has problems with processing so much data.


----------



## westmonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hendrix09* /forum/post/20616779
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if this box would work as a cheaper alternative to the 3d-xl or one of the VIP products if all I wanted to do was watch side-by-side MKV files on my optoma gt700 through a media player (WDTV live)??
> 
> 
> Am I being clear enough? I hope



I've upgraded my Optoma HD65 with 3D firmware and used the Monoprice Creator by playing a side-by-side MKV file through WDTV media player. It doesn't work. The projector just displayed a blue screen.


----------



## lewis3845

I played sbs files no problem using the monoprice and my samsung bluray players usb port for the memory stick I had the sbs files on.


----------



## canuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westmonk* /forum/post/21439815
> 
> 
> I've upgraded my Optoma HD65 with 3D firmware and used the Monoprice Creator by playing a side-by-side MKV file through WDTV media player. It doesn't work. The projector just displayed a blue screen.



Yikes! this is the same setup I was hoping to use with the exception that my projector is the Optoma HD66.


Westmonk, Have you tried more than one SBS mkv file? Have you toggled the 3d option in your projectors settings?


Has anyone successfully used the monoprice unit with an SBS file played from a WDTV to an HD66?


----------



## wildchild22

Make sure the wdtv is set for [email protected] output and the monoprice is set for 120hz output and it should work.


I think the [email protected] is the most important here as the monoprice probably cannnot convert 1080i or p into 720p


----------



## lewis3845

I just tried out my new 3d creator because I thought the other one was bad and I still cannot make the 3d-dlp work and cannot access the 3d in the hd66 menu because the 3d creator is only putting out 60hz not 120hz which makes no sense. It needs to be 120hz for the shutter glasses to work and to enable 3d on the hd66. A monoprice tech told me this unit only outputs 60hz which is weird when other people tell me they use this unit with their 3d projector with shutter glasses and that it puts out 120hz. The only other possibility is I have a bad hd66, but optoma assured me there's no way that the 3d wouldn't work if it was getting a 120hz signal and they have had no returns with this problem. I think I might give the optoma 3d-xl which is made for my projector a try and if it doesn't work I'll know it's the projector.


----------



## westmonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22* /forum/post/21441574
> 
> 
> Make sure the wdtv is set for [email protected] output and the monoprice is set for 120hz output and it should work.
> 
> 
> I think the [email protected] is the most important here as the monoprice probably cannnot convert 1080i or p into 720p



Thank you, wildchild. It works. My WDTV Live media player is niow set at [email protected] connected to Monoprice Creator and HD65 upgraded with 3D firmware. Played a 3D mkv file and projector displayed the movie, and since I don't have dlp link glasses, I watched with red/cyan glasses. The movie color was terrible.....now need to order dlp link glasses.


----------



## canuck

Ok..... So now I am totally confused......lewis3845, does your monoprice unit actually have a 120hz setting or not? What are you seeing when your projector first syncs with the monoprice input (60hz?)

westmonk - you have the setup that I am trying to make work with the exception of the HD66. Are you actually setting the monoprice unit to output 120hz via some menu option. Is your projector showing reception of a 120hz signal when it first syncs? Does the HD65 have a menu option to enable 3d on the projector that needs to be toggled on like the HD66 has?


----------



## westmonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canuck* /forum/post/21453481
> 
> 
> Ok..... So now I am totally confused......lewis3845, does your monoprice unit actually have a 120hz setting or not? What are you seeing when your projector first syncs with the monoprice input (60hz?)
> 
> westmonk - you have the setup that I am trying to make work with the exception of the HD66. Are you actually setting the monoprice unit to output 120hz via some menu option. Is your projector showing reception of a 120hz signal when it first syncs? Does the HD65 have a menu option to enable 3d on the projector that needs to be toggled on like the HD66 has?



Hi Canuck,

My projector showed I was receiving [email protected] I don't see any 120hz setting on the Monoprice. The HD65 after upgrading with the 3D firmware, shows a 3D option on the menu and when enabled, it shows a choice (if I remember correctly) for DLP-Link and Invert.


----------



## Sailn

I have been sending 720p SBS at 60hz to the monoprice 3d convertor, the projector (H5260) set to enable 3d. Works like a charm. If you send 1080p to it, the monoprice box really starts to get jittery.


I think on the HD66 you enable 3d under the Display menu...


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sailn* /forum/post/21454263
> 
> 
> I have been sending 720p SBS at 60hz to the monoprice 3d convertor, the projector (H5260) set to enable 3d. Works like a charm. If you send 1080p to it, the monoprice box really starts to get jittery.
> 
> 
> I think on the HD66 you enable 3d under the Display menu...



us hd66 owners cannot do this the 3d menu is locked until it receives a 120hz 3d signal.


----------



## mkoss




lewis3845 said:


> us hd66 owners cannot do this the 3d menu is locked until it receives a 120hz 3d signal.[/QUOte
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think your hd66 has a problem. I can switch to 3D on acer H5360 whether or not the monoprice is in 3D mode.


----------



## paperchaser




mkoss said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845* /forum/post/21454813
> 
> 
> us hd66 owners cannot do this the 3d menu is locked until it receives a 120hz 3d signal.[/QUOte
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think your hd66 has a problem. I can switch to 3D on acer H5360 whether or not the monoprice is in 3D mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not defective...that's just how they're made.
Click to expand...


----------



## mkoss




paperchaser said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/21455997
> 
> 
> 
> its not defective...that's just how they're made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks. That being said there still could be a problem with the hd66. Does yours work witht he monoprice?
Click to expand...


----------



## paperchaser




mkoss said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paperchaser* /forum/post/21456397
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks. That being said there still could be a problem with the hd66. Does yours work witht he monoprice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....
> 
> 
> The 3D menu option on the HD66 will remain "grayed out" if it doesnt get a 120hz signal.
> 
> 
> ..it (monoprice) does send a 3d signal, just not the right (120) signal that will activate the 3D function.
> 
> 
> It actually "looks" like you should be able to throw on your DLP link glasses and watch a movie..but it wont sync...because u cant turn on the DLP Link function in the HD66 menu.
Click to expand...


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paperchaser* /forum/post/21456740
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....
> 
> 
> The 3D menu option on the HD66 will remain "grayed out" if it doesnt get a 120hz signal.
> 
> 
> ..it (monoprice) does send a 3d signal, just not the right (120) signal that will activate the 3D function.
> 
> 
> It actually "looks" like you should be able to throw on your DLP link glasses and watch a movie..but it wont sync...because u cant turn on the DLP Link function in the HD66 menu.



Then Optima owes a firmware change to correct this. Do it like acer does. Menu selectable without a condition.


----------



## Rodney538




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sailn* /forum/post/21454263
> 
> 
> I have been sending 720p SBS at 60hz to the monoprice 3d convertor, the projector (H5260) set to enable 3d. Works like a charm. If you send 1080p to it, the monoprice box really starts to get jittery.
> 
> 
> I think on the HD66 you enable 3d under the Display menu...



Did you send FULL or HALF 1080p files to it? Does the file size matter (I have 2 and 3 GB 1080p HALF files and am wondering if that would be a problem. I also have some larger ones...8 and 12 GB). Does the 'jittery' make it unwatchable?


What software can easily convert a 1080p file to a 720p file so that it doesn't stutter?


----------



## mkoss

i send 1080p/60 hz half to the monoprice and don't see any jitter. could be your source


----------



## Boston Litigator

has anyone tried it on a 2d HDtv with a PS3 source. Was thinking of trying this for the 3D parts of some games. Please let me know your experiance.


----------



## perfectdark

So please correct me if i'm wrong

But this will work with any Source material (2D DVD, Blurays, MKVs , PS3 games, Cable TV, etc) and will output the source to SBS output which i can connect to my 3D-XL and then Optoma HD66

will this work?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21481081
> 
> 
> So please correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> But this will work with any Source material (2D DVD, Blurays, MKVs , PS3 games, Cable TV, etc) and will output the source to SBS output which i can connect to my 3D-XL and then Optoma HD66
> 
> will this work?



Yes it will convert all 2D to sbs for your 3D-XL to convert to frame sequential 120hz.


You will need to bypass the monoprice converter for all other 3D like frame packed on bluray 3D but that should be easy because the 3D-XL has two inputs.


----------



## paperchaser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21481081
> 
> 
> So please correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> But this will work with any Source material (2D DVD, Blurays, MKVs , PS3 games, Cable TV, etc) and will output the source to SBS output which i can connect to my 3D-XL and then Optoma HD66
> 
> will this work?



Yes, that will work.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boston Litigator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> has anyone tried it on a 2d HDtv with a PS3 source. Was thinking of trying this for the 3D parts of some games. Please let me know your experiance.



Ditto


----------



## lewis3845

I just watched a movie last night a dvd converted to sbs using the monoprice for the 3d-xl to send to my hd66. I was very impressed at the quality of the image the 3d makes a regular dvd look like high defintion. I was using the optoma glasses and a pair of cinema eagle glasses and the image was great on both. I have another pair of optoma's on the way I found cheap $35 for my son now I just need frame packed 3d material for the 3d-xl.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845* /forum/post/21495697
> 
> 
> I just watched a movie last night a dvd converted to sbs using the monoprice for the 3d-xl to send to my hd66. I was very impressed at the quality of the image the 3d makes a regular dvd look like high defintion. I was using the optoma glasses and a pair of cinema eagle glasses and the image was great on both. I have another pair of optoma's on the way I found cheap $35 for my son now I just need frame packed 3d material for the 3d-xl.



Great to hear, that's what I want to do

Motor praise output SBS to 3D-XL


How are those eage dlp link glasses when compared to the image quality of the optoma glasses?


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21495742
> 
> 
> Great to hear, that's what I want to do
> 
> Motor praise output SBS to 3D-XL
> 
> 
> How are those eage dlp link glasses when compared to the image quality of the optoma glasses?



The image is great on both, however the optoma's produce a darker image and a little better blacks the eagle cinema's produce a brighter image and blacks not quite as good as the optoma's it's just depends on your preference, I seen the eagle cinema's are now $60 I got mine for $40 and the optoma's are like $80 and there's no way I would pay that for them, but I got a second pair of optoma's as an open box item for $35. I wouldn't pay over $50 for any brand glasses . I don't have any problems with either of them losing sync,ghosting,color problems.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just watched a movie last night a dvd converted to sbs using the monoprice for the 3d-xl to send to my hd66. I was very impressed at the quality of the image the 3d makes a regular dvd look like high defintion. I was using the optoma glasses and a pair of cinema eagle glasses and the image was great on both. I have another pair of optoma's on the way I found cheap $35 for my son now I just need frame packed 3d material for the 3d-xl.



Was it bluray or reg DVD? Did u watch any bluray and if it looks 3d with glasses?i hope all active glasses are equal?sony ps3 shall work too?


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/21499082
> 
> 
> Was it bluray or reg DVD? Did u watch any bluray and if it looks 3d with glasses?i hope all active glasses are equal?sony ps3 shall work too?



It was a dvd and yes I watched bluray converted to 3d and it looked 3d, lots of depth and a little popout. I used the highest 3d setting on the monoprice. All glasses are not the same, some are clear, some have a greenish tint and some have higher contrast than others. The ps3 will work also with dvd's,games and 2d bluray,but I don't use my ps3 I use a samsung bluray player.


----------



## C Jones

So can I hook this monoprice converter to my HD66 and my 3D Blueray? Does it take the place of the $299 3DXL? Or is it just to convert 2d to 3d?


----------



## yes dear

I cannot get them to work together. Anyone have better luck? Thx


----------



## paperchaser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *C Jones* /forum/post/21536873
> 
> 
> So can I hook this monoprice converter to my HD66 and my 3D Blueray? Does it take the place of the $299 3DXL? Or is it just to convert 2d to 3d?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yes dear* /forum/post/21543404
> 
> 
> I cannot get them to work together. Anyone have better luck? Thx



http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1374236


----------



## justpassedu

Ok so I was on eBay and found a cheap 2d to 3d convertor and said to myself for $54 I can give it a try , I can't post a link to it on here but if you go on eBay it is the egreat 2d to 3d converter box , I will post the specs below , my question is if it works well what can I expect from it? I will be using it to try and do 2d to 3d conversion on my non 3d 55" toshiba LCD set , the tv is fairly new , It comes with the basic blue and red glasses. I have a xbox 360 and ps3 aswell. Will this somewhat look good over just watching hd tv , will the 3d add to watching movies , shows and possibly gaming or will it be a disappointment ? Is there any better glasses for what I am doing ? Thankyou and please try and help me out , I am sorry for the newb questions , I couldn't pass up trying this since it was so cheap , who knows if it even works...




◆Plastic case, top and bottom have Cooling holes, well-ventilated

◆Fanless design, super quiet

◆The first -class hardware design, the reasonable layout and exquisite workmanship of PCB, guarantee the stable and high efficiency working, at same time, used the unleaded materials for the ROHS.

◆Any 2D movies can be converted to 3D image freely.

◆Support 3D image converted to 2D movies

◆Virtual 3D effect can be enhanced.

◆3D level can be adjusted from strong/middle/weak three grade.

◆Display equipment: 3D TV, 3D projector. 2D normal TV.

◆HDMI1.4 output

◆Compatible with HDMI1.4 / HDMI1.3 / HDMI1.2 / HDMI1.1.

◆Support SBS-H, anaglyph two different 3D signal output to 3D TV.

◆Support L/R signal output to 3D projector.

◆Support anaglyph signal output to 2D TV.

◆3D video output format can be up to 1080p 60Hz

◆3D mode can be switch from five different mode: R/C,SBS-H,L/R, 3D turn off, A/B.

◆ Size:85*56*18MM

Description of the main output port performance:

Video output port:

◆HDMI1.4 1080P output

Video input port:

◆Compatible with HDMI1.4 / HDMI1.3 / HDMI1.2 / HDMI1.1.

◆5V/1A power input,inside is plus ,outside is minus





INCLUDES:

1 x 2D to 3D convertor box

1 x HDMI cable

1 x User manual

2 x 3D glasses (red & blue)

1 x Euro Type Power adaptor


----------



## Rolls-Royce

No cross-posting, please.


Try it and let us know how it works. Personally, I'd pass on it.


----------



## justpassedu

I am sorry I was unsure of where to put this. At $54 it looks similar to the higher priced units with the same functions. Usually I don't buy stuff like this and wasn't expecting to get this but came across it and figured I'd try. How are the 2d to 3d conversions using a non 3d LCD tv? Any experience thankyou


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justpassedu* /forum/post/21571139
> 
> 
> 3D video output format can be up to 1080p 60Hz



This is good. But can it take [email protected] or [email protected]?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justpassedu* /forum/post/21571139
> 
> 
> I am sorry I was unsure of where to put this. At $54 it looks similar to the higher priced units with the same functions. Usually I don't buy stuff like this and wasn't expecting to get this but came across it and figured I'd try. How are the 2d to 3d conversions using a non 3d LCD tv? Any experience thankyou



No harm, no foul.


----------



## xhonzi

I bought one of the monoprice guys to go with my Epson 3010.


Observations:


1. This seems to have no problem receiving [email protected] or outputting [email protected] SBS. Is the 720p limitation only for FrameSequential at 120hz? If so, that seems that it would be more of an HDMI limitation than a limitation of this box in particular.


2. It's nice that the 3010 autodetects the SBS and I don't have to manually switch to SBS as I do with some SBS content.


3. The only setting that works with the 3010 is the 2D-3D TV setting. The DLP mode, unsurprisingly, doesn't work. Not because it isn't a DLP (it isn't) but because it doesn't synch to 120hz resolutions. However, I am disappointed that pass-through doesn't seem to work at all. I understand it shouldn't work for 3DBD content, but it doesn't work for anything 1080p or 720p that I've tried throwing at it. The 3010 reports "unknown format" when I try this.


4. Everytime I send a new signal to it, it seems to default to a mode that doesn't quite work for me. I think it attempts to convert the 2D signal as a "Top-and-bottom" source, and I end up getting a super widescreen version of it with the top half and the bottom half layered on top of each other (one half to each eye). I have to either press the mode button 5 or so times, or use the remote to go back to the other mode. Since I'm only ever going to use the one mode, is there anyway to prevent this?


5. I'm impressed. You'll never confuse the result with professional pre-packaged 3D. But it is better than I thought it would be. I'm not sure what percentage of 2D movies I'll watch through it... maybe 30%. But I'll probably play 60% of 2D Xbox and PS3 games through it.


6. According to RB3, it doesn't add any lag (not even 1 ms) which I found surprising.


Does anyone know how it works? I would like to read a little more about the method.


----------



## derek

Thanks for the review Xhonzi. I'm awaiting a version '2.0' of the unit that hopefully will fix the 3D frame sequential and other passthrough issues. By chance is there any indication of mode/firmware number on these units?


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derek* /forum/post/21682651
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review Xhonzi. I'm awaiting a version '2.0' of the unit that hopefully will fix the 3D frame sequential and other passthrough issues. By chance is there any indication of mode/firmware number on these units?



I'll take a look. Do you know a version 2.0 is coming, or you're just saying you'll wait?


----------



## derek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21683517
> 
> 
> I'll take a look. Do you know a version 2.0 is coming, or you're just saying you'll wait?



I'm crossing my fingers that one will...have no info to whether that will happen or not. There are a few other competing products that have their drawbacks also...hoping manufacturers will roll out updates soon.


----------



## canuck

OK so after having some warranty issues resolved with HD66, I am ready to jump back in this game...

My wife has ordered the monoprice unit for my birthday present and it's shipped!









I have acertained that my HD66 is one of those early units that allows for access to the 3d function toggles at all times so I think I am good to connect my WDTV directly to the monoprice and then to my projector without the need to use a 3d-xl in the chain. I am hoping to play 3d sbs mkv files for best effect.

Am I correct in this thinking? - That a SBS encoded 3D file should produce a better result than a 2D source that is converted on the fly using software to guestemate(?) where images should be placed on the frame?


Second question - What to do about glasses? Have there been any developments in the price to value ratio? What's the best deal out there now inclusive of shipping to Canada? I am still smarting from the idea of paying $25 bucks just to ship my monoprice unit. Yes , I am still trying to do this on the cheap. I will eventually need 4 pairs for the family. I am looking at the following options.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-pairs-3D-R...item4aad6ab8b7 


gets it done with one shot at the lowest possible per glass price..

http://www.consignia.ca/vip-3d-dlp-l...rojectors-tvs/ 


more expensive, but better quality? Shipping is from within Canada from consignia, a company which I have found to be amazing with respect to customer care (they were great in shipping me my projector and invaluable in helping me with my warranty issues with optoma). I would purchase one to tryout and then decide on the rest.

http://www.amazon.com/True-Depth-3D-.../ref=pd_cp_e_3 


Somewhere down the middle....


----------



## xhonzi

Does anyone have this working with their Logitech Harmony? What kind of device would you call this... an A/V swtich, I would guess. I don't see it on the list anywhere.


----------



## canuck

I think someone earlier mentioned that they manually entered it into their harmony. I may have to do this as the remote seems kinda slight.

I received my unit a couple of days ago but didn't play with it until last night as my glasses arrived only yesterday. I went with the VIP ones from consignia.

I watched Puss and Boots with my daughter and was impressed at how well this unit inexpensively has added true 3d to my setup. I was less impressed with the unit's conversion of a 2D version of TinTin. I will probably stick to native 3d content (SBS converted to frame sequential) .


Later last night .....I was positively blown away by Coraline! As the kids would say, OMG!

This is truly a case where 3D actually MADE the movie for me. I am not usually a Tim Burton fan and this easily another movie that I would have watched and thought ...meh. I wouldn't have gotten it.

The monoprice unit coupled with my HD66 actually helped me GET this movie.. I am blown away. I went in wanting to be impressed by a whizz bang gimmick and instead became immersed in another world with a whole different level of story telling.

I'm sorry that I'm gushing but every once in awhile, you experience something that takes this hobby to a new height. Needless to say, I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## mkoss

Coraline is a great movie. He's coming out with another called Frankenwenie about a boy who lost his dog


----------



## canuck

Ok, so I am loving this unit so far. Feeding it a steady diet of 1080p and 720p SBS mkvs, I've been blown away by the experience.

To my eye, the unit does a fair job at maintaining detail downconverting 1080p into the 720p image output to my HD66. Most surprising to me, is how little colour distortion is introduced in the processing of the image. While I am not THAT hard to please in this area, I do find analglyph methods to be unacceptable.

So far, I have only had to adjust my settings (contrast and brightness) for one movie (Puss In Boots) as I found it a bit dark. Otherwise, the changes in contrast/brightness introduced by the processing seems to be offset nicely by the glasses. I am currently using the VIP DLPLINK product but I have two Optoma glasses on order. Unfortunately, I will have to wait a couple of weeks for these.

After getting burned for $25 shipping plus having the UPS guy shake me down for another $23 at the door (still not quite sure what that was for) on the monoprice unit, I have decided to order the Optoma glasses through Amazon.com ( $30 cheaper than .ca) and have them shipped to my snow birding in laws (free 2 day shipping within the US). They should be able to bring them back accross the border duty free (another 15% savings). Man do we get hosed up here sometimes. Did I mention that it's -14 degrees (that's celsius) this morning?

Anyway... I am home today. Time to head down to the man cave and enjoy Avatar in glorious 3D!!!

The family will just have to wait for a full viewing once the grandparents get back with thier glasses.


----------



## Raul GS

Just to clarify, if one uses this unit with a PS3 and a projector such as an Acer H5360, there is no need to use the likes of an Optoma 3d-xl ?


----------



## canuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raul GS* /forum/post/21739578
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, if one uses this unit with a PS3 and a projector such as an Acer H5360, there is no need to use the likes of an Optoma 3d-xl ?



The unit will convert any 2d material you feed it via HDMI into the frame sequential format that 3D DLP projectors require in order to display 3D viewable with shutter glasses. In this application, it does a better job than I was expecting.

Where this unit shines IMHO, is in it's presentation of native 3D content. For that, the source must be side by side (SBS). I have been feeding it SBS mkv files from my WDTV live and have been BLOWN AWAY!

If your PS3 can be set to output SBS, then you are set to enjoy native 3D content, if not, then you can still enjoy the 2D output converted to 3D that uses shutter glasses (which is miles better than analglyph)


----------



## shahram72

So anybody have any reports on that egreat unit from ebay? It's cheap enough to play with. And since I don't have a real 3D projector it's not worth spending too much on. I don't mind the anaglyph just to play around with the kids. Want to use this with my PS3. I am able to stream most mkv to the ps3, so I can use SBS mkv with it? And if I understand correctly, blu-ray 3D will not work with this or the monoprice unit, is that right? Will it work with 3D games? I don't know what kind of 3D the PS3 uses for games.


Now here's one that says it will convert Bluray3d. All the others won't
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Video-Wiz...#ht_2109wt_700


----------



## xrubiras

Does anyone know if the Monoprice 2D to 3D Converter works by hdmi with the Optoma ML500, the Viewsonic PLED-W500 or K330 Acer?


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xrubiras* /forum/post/21842355
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Monoprice 2D to 3D Converter works by hdmi with the Optoma ML500, the Viewsonic PLED-W500 or K330 Acer?



The projectors must be DLP, 3D READY and have DLP-LINK.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845* /forum/post/21842448
> 
> 
> The projectors must be DLP, 3D READY and have DLP-LINK.



non dlp link pj's can use anaglyph


----------



## lewis3845

The optoma ml500 does 3d through vga port for pc and I think the acer does too. The viewsonic does 3d through hdmi.


----------



## xrubiras

The PLED-W500 Viewsonic works in real 3d by hdmi with the Viewsonic VP3D1 converter box, but I do not know if it would work with the Monoprice 3d converter.


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xrubiras* /forum/post/21842877
> 
> 
> The PLED-W500 Viewsonic works in real 3d by hdmi with the Viewsonic VP3D1 converter box, but I do not know if it would work with the Monoprice 3d converter.



It should work with the monoprice converter box, but can't guarantee it as I found out with my optoma hd66 the earlier units worked with the monoprice box and the later hd66's units have different firmware that will only allow mine to use the 3d-xl or vp3d1 units and not the monoprice 3d creator by itself. I have the 3d creator right now in my system setup ,but it has to connect to the 3d-xl box then the 3d-xl processes the sbs (side by side) coming from my 3d creator and then the 3d-xl sends it to my projector.


----------



## xrubiras

Thanks Lewis!


I have the Monoprice 3D converter and the Optoma DW318 3D ready 720p projector and I would exchange it for the Viewsonic PLED-V500 for the duration of the lamp, but I want to be sure that it works with the Monoprice. Wait for some user can confirm if it works.


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845* /forum/post/21842448
> 
> 
> The projectors must be DLP, 3D READY and have DLP-LINK.



I use a Monoprice 2D-3D unit with my Epson 3010. Not a DLP, DLP Link or "3D Ready" projector at all.


I don't use the "DLP" mode, but the "3D TV" mode works fine.


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21844230
> 
> 
> I use a Monoprice 2D-3D unit with my Epson 3010. Not a DLP, DLP Link or "3D Ready" projector at all.
> 
> 
> I don't use the "DLP" mode, but the "3D TV" mode works fine.



The 3010 is 3d ready and has a emitter port on it for glasses that why you can use it on 3dtv mode, but most projectors don't have emitter ports and there for the only projectors that you would be able to use would be the 3d dlp projectors with the dlp-link feature that doesn't require a port.


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845* /forum/post/21844614
> 
> 
> The 3010 is 3d ready and has a emitter port on it for glasses that why you can use it on 3dtv mode, but most projectors don't have emitter ports and there for the only projectors that you would be able to use would be the 3d dlp projectors with the dlp-link feature that doesn't require a port.



Just pointing out that your statement "must be DLP, 3D READY and have DLP-LINK" was incorrect.


And the 3010 isn't exactly "3D Ready". It's "3D". The emitter is built in; it comes with glasses.


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21844777
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that your statement "must be DLP, 3D READY and have DLP-LINK" was incorrect.
> 
> 
> And the 3010 isn't exactly "3D Ready". It's "3D". The emitter is built in; it comes with glasses.



well I'm assuming that the dlp-link function would be used as all the projectors he posted were dlp.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21844230
> 
> 
> I use a Monoprice 2D-3D unit with my Epson 3010. Not a DLP, DLP Link or "3D Ready" projector at all.
> 
> 
> I don't use the "DLP" mode, but the "3D TV" mode works fine.



So how's the 3D with the Monoprice? Is it worth getting in your opinion?


Another 3010 owner.


Ed


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21845479
> 
> 
> So how's the 3D with the Monoprice? Is it worth getting in your opinion?
> 
> 
> Another 3010 owner.
> 
> 
> Ed



I posted my first reactions here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post21677376 


It depends on how hungry you are for 3D. As I said before, you'll never confuse it for "good" 3D, but it does meet the qualifications to be "any" 3D.










If the cost is a factor, just consider that since the passthrough/powered off modes don't work (at least they don't with my 3010) you'll have to spend a little more on a splitter and some short cables.


I already have a splitter in my system, but I ordered another one. I have a 12' cable that runs to the 3010, and I'll run that directly into the splitter. Then a 1.5' cable from the splitter into HDMI 1 on the 3010, a 1.5' cable from the splitter to the 2D->3D, and a third 1.5' from the 2D->3D to HDMI 2 on the 3010.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21847367
> 
> 
> I posted my first reactions here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post21677376
> 
> 
> It depends on how hungry you are for 3D. As I said before, you'll never confuse it for "good" 3D, but it does meet the qualifications to be "any" 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the cost is a factor, just consider that since the passthrough/powered off modes don't work (at least they don't with my 3010) you'll have to spend a little more on a splitter and some short cables.
> 
> 
> I already have a splitter in my system, but I ordered another one. I have a 12' cable that runs to the 3010, and I'll run that directly into the splitter. Then a 1.5' cable from the splitter into HDMI 1 on the 3010, a 1.5' cable from the splitter to the 2D->3D, and a third 1.5' from the 2D->3D to HDMI 2 on the 3010.



I think I'll pass but thanks for the reply--appreciate it!


Ed


----------



## dentjoseph

Hello,


I would like to ask something as I live in europe I dont have the chance to order monoprice 3d conversion kit and try so i need to be sure if its going to work for me.


I have a mac mini connected to Optoma hd 66 via hdmi. I would like to play downloaded side by side mkv movies on hd66. I am not really interested in 2d-3d conversion.


Is it possible to get a 120hz output from Mac mini to hd66 and watch the 3d content with dlp link glasses without a conversion box? If yes how can i do that?


If not buying this monoprice box and dlp link glasses will be enough for me to watch 3d mkv files played directly from mac mini?


And i read in a couple of posts that new hd66 does not work with monoprice conversion box because of the firmware. How can i check if my firmware is compatible or not because i bought the projector a month ago.


Thank you all.


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21677376
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how it works? I would like to read a little more about the method.


 http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=40189 


Probably close to how this one works. There goes my theory that it used green lantern technology. Hence its problem with the colour yellow.


----------



## reechings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21677376
> 
> 
> I bought one of the monoprice guys to go with my Epson 3010.
> 
> 
> Observations:
> 
> 
> 1. This seems to have no problem receiving [email protected] or outputting [email protected] SBS. Is the 720p limitation only for FrameSequential at 120hz? If so, that seems that it would be more of an HDMI limitation than a limitation of this box in particular.
> 
> 
> 2. It's nice that the 3010 autodetects the SBS and I don't have to manually switch to SBS as I do with some SBS content.
> 
> 
> 3. The only setting that works with the 3010 is the 2D-3D TV setting. The DLP mode, unsurprisingly, doesn't work. Not because it isn't a DLP (it isn't) but because it doesn't synch to 120hz resolutions. However, I am disappointed that pass-through doesn't seem to work at all. I understand it shouldn't work for 3DBD content, but it doesn't work for anything 1080p or 720p that I've tried throwing at it. The 3010 reports "unknown format" when I try this.
> 
> 
> 4. Everytime I send a new signal to it, it seems to default to a mode that doesn't quite work for me. I think it attempts to convert the 2D signal as a "Top-and-bottom" source, and I end up getting a super widescreen version of it with the top half and the bottom half layered on top of each other (one half to each eye). I have to either press the mode button 5 or so times, or use the remote to go back to the other mode. Since I'm only ever going to use the one mode, is there anyway to prevent this?
> 
> 
> 5. I'm impressed. You'll never confuse the result with professional pre-packaged 3D. But it is better than I thought it would be. I'm not sure what percentage of 2D movies I'll watch through it... maybe 30%. But I'll probably play 60% of 2D Xbox and PS3 games through it.
> 
> 
> 6. According to RB3, it doesn't add any lag (not even 1 ms) which I found surprising.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how it works? I would like to read a little more about the method.



Hi xhonzi,


You said that you were able to make it work with a 1080p 60Hz source. Was that just the PS3 or do you happen to have a PC connected to it as well? It seems to work with the PS3 for me but I can only set it to 1080p at 50Hz off of my PC otherwise it has lines all over the screen.


cheers,

Kyle


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reechings* /forum/post/22016263
> 
> 
> Hi xhonzi,
> 
> 
> You said that you were able to make it work with a 1080p 60Hz source. Was that just the PS3 or do you happen to have a PC connected to it as well? It seems to work with the PS3 for me but I can only set it to 1080p at 50Hz off of my PC otherwise it has lines all over the screen.
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Kyle



Just the PS3 and an Xbox. I haven't tried a PC yet.


I take it your PC works fine at [email protected] connected directly?


----------



## reechings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/22020795
> 
> 
> Just the PS3 and an Xbox. I haven't tried a PC yet.
> 
> 
> I take it your PC works fine at [email protected] connected directly?



Yeah, that is my regular setup as I watch all my movies straight off of my PC. My usual uses are:


2D - 1080p/60Hz

3D - SBS - 1080p/60Hz

3D - Frame-packed/Bluray - 1080p/24Hz


I can bring up the PS3 when it is hooked up to the 3D Creator and it is in 3D and 1080p (99% sure it says 60 Hz as well) at the switchboard but the games I have played automatically switch to 720p so I can't test further.


----------



## thatsmekid

Hi there, I'm late to the Party. After following this thread for some time I decided to join in on the party with the monoprice unit. I will be using it to feed native 3d files to an acer 5360. So far with the anaglyph glasses the colors are awful, hopefully when dlp link glasses get here I'll be blown away. What did blow me away so far has been taking the unit upstair to my flat non 3d plasma tv feeding the unit with Verizon 3d programs setting the monoprice unit to 2dtv 3d program, with the anaglyph glasses. Color are pretty close without and adjustments, great pop and effect. Just watched despecabal me in HBO 3D and it was enjoyable, this alone would be worth it for me to enjoy afew movies on an old plasma with some cheap glasses. I'm going to try to find some other 3d material to try out later.


----------



## reechings

Just wanted to check with everyone that has picked up one of these units:


Has anyone been able to connect it to a PC and output 1080p 60Hz to their TV/Projector?


Can someone explain to me the advantage of using it to convert SBS 3D movies to frame-packed? Is it just for 3DTVs or 3D Projectors that can't play SBS? I can't imagine that it makes it look better because it would still be using the same resolution movie file right?


Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## catmother




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/21844777
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that your statement "must be DLP, 3D READY and have DLP-LINK" was incorrect.
> 
> 
> And the 3010 isn't exactly "3D Ready". It's "3D". The emitter is built in; it comes with glasses.



Look at the Monoprice manual top of page 5 (mode 4) where it states that the output is SBS half. It is not, the image I see is frame sequential as observed without the shutter glasses.

The 3D conversion is mediocre, similar to what the Panasonic 210 3D player does. The image floats ~ 5 inches behind the screen but there is virtually no 'pop-out'.


My setup is different in that all my source devices connect to a DVDO iScan Duo VP.

So far I have only tested the converter with the Tivo Premiere as the source with the duo set to maintain the input format. But the user can select any of 2 dozen output formats from the Duo output configuration menu. I plan to test with the Duo forcing 1080/60p, 1080/50p and 1080/24p and see what that does, will report later.


Only one poster here has the Duo but uses Optoma projectors. A very different animal from the 3010 and his findings do not apply to us.


The 3010 reproduction my 3 Imax 3D documentaries and Avatar 3D are exquisite played from the Panny 210 as are the half SBS rips of these copied to my WHS and played via a 1Gbs hardwired connection to a Dune H1 and a Netgear NeoTV550.


BTW the Duo has 2 HDMI video/audio outputs, separately configurable. One to an LG 55LH90 and the other to the 3010. The Monoprice converter is connected at the projector.

The third Duo HDMI is audio only and connected ta a Sony 1010 AVR for 7.1 sound reproduction.


The Duo connects to the 3010 with a 25 foot Monoprice hi speed cable, works perfectly, and I have a Monoprice 4/2 switcher/splitter but for now I just swap cables to the projector from the 3D creator and the direct input.


BTW the 3D converter is new and was delivered and installed last week.


Would appreciate your comments.


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catmother* /forum/post/22051227
> 
> 
> Look at the Monoprice manual top of page 5 (mode 4) where it states that the output is SBS half. It is not, the image I see is frame sequential as observed without the shutter glasses.
> 
> The 3D conversion is mediocre, similar to what the Panasonic 210 3D player does. The image floats ~ 5 inches behind the screen but there is virtually no 'pop-out'.



What the monoprice unit sends to your 3010 (I think you have a 3010, based on your post) can be determined by looking at the info page on the 3010's menu. I haven't looked at it in a while, but my memory tells me that it said [email protected] SBS when using the MonoPrice convertor.


As I recall, 3010 doesn't accept any frame sequential formats- just frame packed and SBS or T/B.. If the 3010 receives SBS without the 3D flag, then you have to manually put it in SBS mode. If the 3D flag is set, then the 3010 will automatically go into 3D SBS mode. When it is in the proper 3D mode, everything will look (without the glasses) as if it is frame sequential, since that is how the 3010 displays 3D- regardless of how the signal was received.


The 3D conversion, to my eyes, goes from quite good to unwatchable depending on the scene and the source material. I think a constant has been that the higher the source resolution, the better the effect. You are correct that it is better at adding depth and adds little-to-no pop-out. I'm content with that.


I don't use/know anything about the Duo, so I can't comment there.


----------



## catmother




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/22051513
> 
> 
> What the monoprice unit sends to your 3010 (I think you have a 3010, based on your post) can be determined by looking at the info page on the 3010's menu. I haven't looked at it in a while, but my memory tells me that it said [email protected] SBS when using the MonoPrice convertor.
> 
> 
> As I recall, 3010 doesn't accept any frame sequential formats- just frame packed and SBS or T/B.. If the 3010 receives SBS without the 3D flag, then you have to manually put it in SBS mode. If the 3D flag is set, then the 3010 will automatically go into 3D SBS mode. When it is in the proper 3D mode, everything will look (without the glasses) as if it is frame sequential, since that is how the 3010 displays 3D- regardless of how the signal was received.
> 
> 
> The 3D conversion, to my eyes, goes from quite good to unwatchable depending on the scene and the source material. I think a constant has been that the higher the source resolution, the better the effect. You are correct that it is better at adding depth and adds little-to-no pop-out. I'm content with that.
> 
> 
> I don't use/know anything about the Duo, so I can't comment there.



You are correct, the info page on the 3010 shows SBS with the Monoprice converter.

I have set the Duo to output 1080/60p to the converter, it was using 720p before. No real difference in the image. Then forced the Duo to output YCbCr 444 instead of RGB, no difference there either, think the converter forces RGB regardless since the 3010 info page still shows RGB


Watched recorded programs from the Tivo, a NASCAR race, The Indy 500 qualifying and the Pebble Beach PGA golf tournament. The 3D performance is very similar in each case and confirms your observation.


Thank you for clarifying the 3D flag function, that did have me puzzled since feeding SBS converted 3D from my WHS does require me to set the 3010 to SBS whereas using the Monoprice converter does not. BTW the 3D effetcs are indical to these from using the BR in the 210 player so the SBS rips are excellent.


I will keep the converter but it is no match for 3D BR's like the Imax documentaries. Watching the Potato Cod floating 6 feet in front of the screen spoils the user who expects similar performance from a 2D 3D converter.


Info on the Duo:
http://www.chromapure.com/newgear_duo.asp 

Then again $1000 is not trivial but with 8 HDMI in, 2 Component in, 1 Composite in and 1 S-VIDEO in, 3 HDMI out you will never lack for source inputs again.


Are you ready for the 3D London Olympics and have found a source for those broadcasts:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...5&postcount=20 


Epson 3010 to a 100 inch screen.


----------



## catmother




> Quote:
> Then forced the Duo to output YCbCr 444 instead of RGB, no difference there either, think the converter forces RGB regardless since the 3010 info page still shows RGB.



My statement here is ambiguous, Displays operate in RGB color space. YCbCr is a method of encoding to reduce transmission bandwidth by reducing the resolution of the Chroma component. DVD, BR output YCbCr at 4:2:0. The display converts that to RGB. Defects in that conversion can cause CUE (Chroma Up sampling Error). Most VP's in modern displays do this accurately.

It may be that the 3010 does not report the incoming format so it is not clear that the converter sends RGB or YCbCr to the 3010. The converter would need to disconnected from the 310 to see what it actually reports. In any case I will set the Duo back to send RGB since it has one of the best VP's on the market and avoids CUE.


----------



## virtualpaul

Nice thread. Any consensus on which 2D to 3D converter is great for 3D TVs?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *virtualpaul*  /t/1339157/monoprice-3d-creator/300#post_22188722
> 
> 
> Nice thread. Any consensus on which 2D to 3D converter is great for 3D TVs?



I honestly don't think there is any consensus. Each converter has its own pluses and minuses. You have look through all the related threads then pay your money and make your own choice.


----------



## virtualpaul

I am guessing some of you bought one and know if they are satisfied or not.










For now I will try the software 2D-3D conversion from Tridef and Cyberlink to see how they look. They probably have a free demo download.


It would be nice to get opinions for the hardware boxes!


----------



## adusumilli

Just quick question. Does Monoprice 3d creator ouptut 120hz? If so what option should I select? Thanks in advance


----------



## lewis3845

I'm 100% sure it outputs 120hz, If you have a 3d ready DLP-Link projector and you are converting 2d to 3d select the 3D-DLP setting under the 2D program, if you have sbs (side by side) 3d material select the 3D-DLP setting under 3D program and if you have a 3DTV use the 3DTV setting under 2d program.


----------



## zoro

But I guess u shall need 3d tv too


----------



## mrmontyburns

Hi

Sorry if I`m repeating any questions but if the converter is used on a passive 3DTV does 2D content get converted into a side by side image and can that side by side image then be viewed in true 3D via passive glasses?

If not side by side but by some other method is the resulting 3D image the same as true 3D that comes with dedicated 3D games/movies or is it just pseudo and not very good 3D which my LG passive TV already does?

Thank you for your time and I look forward to your reply


----------



## FTracy3

Most of the comments here deal with converting 2d to 3, but can anyone comment on the quality of watching modern 3d (I'm not familiar with the various difference in technology, old red/blue vs. new) blu-ray movies on a 2d plasma with this box? Or point me in the right direction for a solution? I've got a 60 inch Kuro and am not interested in replacing it just to watch 3d...but if there's a reasonable and watchable solution I would be interested.


----------



## duh

I have a 3D projector (Optoma GT750). I want to get something that will convert live 2D TV to 3D (mainly for football) and use my RF 3D Glasses.


Does anyone know if something like the Monoprice 3D Converter will work with my projector?


Thanks!


----------



## lewis3845

yes I think it should since your projector has an emitter port on the projector you can set the monoprice 3d unit to convert 2d to 3d SBS (side by side 3d) format to your projector and your projector just process the sbs into 3d and sync the 3d to the rf glasses.


----------



## arnprasad

Hi. Yesterday I got the Monoprice and tried for first time and am lost. I have the Acer 5360. I have Pioneer 1020 receiver


(1) My first problem is with laptop to projector via receiver. Normally I connect my hard drive to my laptop via USB, then connect my laptop to receiver via HDMI and then receiver to TV via HDMI. This works very well and I have no problem. However when I link the output of my receiver to my projector via HDMI instead of TV, my laptop is unable to display image and every 5 seconds my laptop screen flickers guess trying to output to projector. What is happening here and what wrong am I doing here?


(2) Because I have my 3d HSBS files on my hard drive, I tried hard drive to laptop, laptop to monoprice, monoprice to receiver and then receiver to projector. In this case unlike (1) above, my laptop is atleast able to output to projector. But I still see side by side 2 images on projector and it flickers every half a second. I choose the second option on monoprice - 3d to DLP projector. What wrong am I doing here and how do I get proper 3d on my projector? So I need to plug my DLP glasses to get 3d?


(3) I also tried laptop to monoprice to projector bypassing the receiver and it too had the same result as (2) above.


my laptop is first gen i5 gateway nv59 with intel hd graphics and it does not have 120hz output. I thought using the monoprice would help me bypass since projector needs 120hz and monoprice outputs to 120 hz.


Please help me out as today is a holiday and I want to watch a 3d movie with my kids!!!


Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## arnprasad

Reply please? been 24 hours


----------



## arnprasad

still no reply? 4 days already


----------



## ernestcarl

I have the Monoprice 3D creator, the new Panasonic DMP-BDT01 3D blu-ray player, and an Acer K330 (PC) 3D ready projector.


The Panasonic can be set to output an SBS signal which can be read by the Monoprice device. I have tried playing 3D blu-ray movies, and MKV 3D movie files to no avail. While the red/cyan glasses or anaglyph 3D does work, 3D DLP option in my Acer projector fails to start and thus probably doesn't recognize the signal from the monoprice 3D creator as 3D.


So the DLP 3D option remains DISABLED in the projector. The output signal from the Monoprice 3D creator is 50 to 60Hz and, from what I've read, the Acer's 3D DLP option may only be activated if you have 120Hz coming into the machine.


----------



## ernestcarl

Sorry, I meanT "BBT01" not "BDT01".


----------



## ernestcarl

Sorry, I may have remembered things incorrectly here: the panasonic will not even play the 3D blu-ray disc (John Carter) since it does not recognize the connected device (3D creator) as compatible. My panasonic can play 3D movie files though but only analgyph works with my k330 projector. Personally, I may just skip on 3D altogether now as I simply can't be bothered with all the hassle, considering the return for an authentic 3D movie experience isn't really altogether important to me. I probably would just rather watch 3D at the theatres than bother with it at home with all the hassle.


----------



## shahram72

I have been having great luck with the 3D video wizard and this is the best bet for non-3D projectors. I use the blue yellow glasses and its so much better than cyan red. when I plugged it into my ps3, the ps3 saw it as a 3D compatible display immediately and asked if I wanted to changed the settings to enable 3D. Works great. You can also manually enable SBS 3D on the video wizard if you have that content and it works, tho not as well. I have not messed with that much. The image was too dark to be enjoyable. I watched Avatar on 3D blueray this past weekend and kept being blown away by how good it did look for what it is. Amazing device.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ernestcarl*  /t/1339157/monoprice-3d-creator/330#post_22919036
> 
> 
> I have the Monoprice 3D creator, the new Panasonic DMP-BDT01 3D blu-ray player, and an Acer K330 (PC) 3D ready projector.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic can be set to output an SBS signal which can be read by the Monoprice device. I have tried playing 3D blu-ray movies, and MKV 3D movie files to no avail. While the red/cyan glasses or anaglyph 3D does work, 3D DLP option in my Acer projector fails to start and thus probably doesn't recognize the signal from the monoprice 3D creator as 3D.
> 
> 
> So the DLP 3D option remains DISABLED in the projector. The output signal from the Monoprice 3D creator is 50 to 60Hz and, from what I've read, the Acer's 3D DLP option may only be activated if you have 120Hz coming into the machine.



Your projector requires frame sequential 120hz 3D since it does not have 3D processing software built in. To show bluray 3D, SBS or TOP/Bottom, you need a 3D processor in additional to a 3D capable TV. Some projection TVs have 3D processors built in (ie. Optoma HD33), but they are around the $1000 range. You would need a 3DXL or equivalent to process the signal and output 120hz frame sequential to the projector. Most people use your type of projectors with a PC with software and graphic card that can generate the proper signal.


----------



## ernestcarl

Yes, that indeed is the case. Unfortunately, the monoprice description/spec page does not make this clear. In fact, if you read the manual, the setup that I had 3D Blu-ray player > 3D creator > 3D ready projector was supposedly supported without other clarifications or exceptions stated. Moreover, because most of these new low-cost, low-powered, long-life LED projectors people get now have an extremely low lumens rating, image brightness with the glasses on inevitably deteriorates the said quality of the film. Watching 3D will be by far less enjoyable with such projectors in contrast to a highly adjustable 3D monitor display.


----------



## Raul GS

Can a 2D LCD display with a refresh rate of 120Hz or higher display 3D content with the 3d creator and appropriate glasses? Or does the display have to be 3D "ready"?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raul GS*  /t/1339157/monoprice-3d-creator/330#post_22935003
> 
> 
> Can a 2D LCD display with a refresh rate of 120Hz or higher display 3D content with the 3d creator and appropriate glasses? Or does the display have to be 3D "ready"?



The Creator will not send 3D to a non-3D display unless you use the red/cyan anaglyph mode. BTW, most "240 Hz" TVs really aren't. They take a max 60 Hz input and use frame interpolation to insert extra frames into the video stream for a virtual (not actual) 240 Hz framerate, making motion appear smoother. Not saying that your display isn't, mind you, just that the odds are against it.


----------



## Jonathan Hersey

hey guys I got 2d-3d convertors confusion!

I have some questions for you


Is the 2011 Kanexpro Cubeup 4x1, or the Monoprice 2d-3d convertor as good or better than the newer 2013 VEFXi 3d bee diamond unit?



Seems like the 3d bee diamond gets a bad rap for NOT having good POP out 3d effects... BUT people say the Monoprice gives great POP on 3d effects... Seems like the 2011 KanexPro CubeUp might be better than the 3D Bee Diamond. The Kanex Pro CubeUp supports more 3d formats too... Frampacking, Top Bottom, And Line Interleaved I think. Any opinions? Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## dough54321

My unit won't play anything anymore. All of the lights on the front flash on and off constantly and no signal is being sent to the television. Any ideas?


----------



## jcorral


Hi, I know that this question is very old, but now I am trying to do 3d in my optoma hd66 with the monoprice 3d creator. The 3d option appears gray, and no way to turn it on. How did you do that? thanks


----------



## pheggie2

To see my experimental 2d to 3d hardware configuration streaming DEMO using a combo conversion of set top box feeding a 3d-bee Diamond right eye feeding in to a monoprice 2d to 3d creator then multiplexed back to H-SBS HDMI output for 3dtv read my thread about it in the 3dvision forum to save reposting it all over again here.



https://3dvision-blog.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=12095&p=22706#p22706


Streaming is over i improvedthe setup description and youtube link found in 3dvision forum link above


----------

